# Post Contest - Empress Effects (Ended)



## GuitarsCanada

Our friends at Empress Effects have generously put up THREE of its newest pedals for our members to take a chance at winning. We will be drawing three posts at the conclusion of this post contest and the winners will receive one of the pedals.

These are brand new pedals out from Empress and the buzz is already getting loud.











Visit Empress Effects to get all the details on these new pedals as well as all the product offerings



Post Contest Rules

1) Contest is open to all members of GC
2) You may post as many times as you want (within reason) keep it to a few entries per day
3) Contest runs until Monday October 31st at 9:00 PM EST
4) Winners are drawn by random number generator, selecting the post number from all posts made to this thread
5) Each post made must contain the name of our sponsor, Empress Effects


Good luck to all and many thanks to Empress Effects for putting up these pedals !!!!


----------



## zurn

W00t! 1st post for the Empress Effects contest!


----------



## Spike

I'm number two and trying harder!
Thank you Empress.


----------



## Beatles

Three's always been my favorite number. Thanks GC and Empress.


----------



## gproud

I would love to start collecting Empress Effects...


----------



## BobbyStains

I would loooooooove some new pedals


----------



## GuitarsCanada

nkjanssen said:


> I love Empress Effects.
> 
> Here's a suggestion, though...
> 
> Draw from posts to the whole board rather than just posts to this thread. That way people might be encouraged to contribute to the board generally rather than just make making a hundred nonsense posts on this thread. Wouldn't that be better for GC overall?


In theory that is a great idea. But we don't want nonsense posts all over the forum. I wish there was a way we could do that and make it work


----------



## GuitarsCanada

nkjanssen said:


> Anyone ever count the number of members who _only_ post on contest threads like this here Empress one?


We should probably institute a minimum post count. That way a contest like this Empress Effects one would be better for our active members


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I encourage all fly by night posters to get involved with our board here. We have contests all the time but they depend on traffic and the best way to increase traffic is to build our community with good posting and information. So get involved in all areas of the forum. If you want more free stuff in the future support the community and get involved. Empress Effects and GC thanks you.


----------



## copperhead

AWSOME count me in....Empresslargetongue


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice contest, as always!  Good job GuitarsCanada and Empress Effects! 
Would be my first Empress pedal if I win!


----------



## the-patient

Ahh this is exciting! I love Empress Effects!


----------



## TomVanDeven

Empress Effects ftw! 

:bow:


----------



## mhammer

It's about time I had one of these here effects on my board....for when I play at the Empress in Victoria.


----------



## jonesboy

Awesome! Thanks, Empress Effects (and GC!) for setting up this contest. Nice looking kit!


----------



## georgemg

I could sure use The Fuzz pedal. I don't own a fuzz - might as well start with a sweet Empress pedal!


----------



## Moosehead

gimme some dirt!


----------



## snacker

I love empress effects


----------



## Metal#J#

Thanks to Empress Effects!!!


----------



## butterknucket

I would love to win these EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects*


----------



## Brennan

Empress makes some nice stuff, count me in.


----------



## AlWill

Wow...great pedals pick me please


----------



## Tightbutloose

Oooh -- I've been hankerin' for a new pedal. Those EMPRESS EFFECTS look fantastic. Count me in :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff B.

Count me in. I'd love to add an Empress pedal to my board.


----------



## hardasmum

Everyone has gas and eliminates it by burping or passing it through the rectum. However, many people think they have too much gas when they really have normal amounts. Most people produce about 1 to 4 pints a day and pass gas about 14 times a day. Empress Effects.
Gas is made primarily of odorless vapors—carbon dioxide, oxygen, nitrogen, hydrogen, and sometimes methane. The unpleasant odor of flatulence, the gas that passes through the rectum, comes from bacteria in the large intestine that release small amounts of gases containing sulfur.
Although having gas is common, it can be uncomfortable and embarrassing. 
.............................


----------



## Pneumonic

I'm in too please and thanks


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Thanks very much, Empress Effects and Guitars Canada.


----------



## jacquest

Great looking pedals from Empress Effects. Thanks to Empress Effects and GC for the contest.


----------



## Dasher

Very cool to see another contest. Thanks Empress Effects!


----------



## copperhead

Thanks Empress & GC.for another great one


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects!*


----------



## LowWatt

Hi Empress Effects, Nice and nicely done.


----------



## BoxOfSnoo

Um Empress Effects and Giveaway together in the same sentence? No brainer, count me in!


----------



## dmw_07

Love Empress Effects, I have the Para EQ. Here's hoping for more!


----------



## ben_allison

No chance I'll win this but, cool pedals!


----------



## torndownunit

I haven't posted in a contest thread for awhile, but these looks great. Thanks a lot to the sponsor.


----------



## Alex Csank

I better get posting here! Where do I start? Here? Here?


Here maybe?





How about here?


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress Effects the happy weather from Ottawa!


----------



## -TJ-

I really want to get my hands on these.... any one of them really.... but I am most curios about the fuzz


----------



## Mr Yerp

Have heard great things about Empress pedals!


----------



## copperhead

Mr Yerp said:


> Have heard great things about Empress pedals!


I have also heard good things about EMPRESS


----------



## Alex Csank

And I'm back!


----------



## KoskineN

Nice! I want them all!


----------



## ggman

Well, I'm 'a gonna haf 'ta respond to this one. Thanks Empress Effects and Guitars Canada!


----------



## z2000000

Empress pedals make me the man my wife wants me to be. That's what I keep telling her....


----------



## TWRC

Thanks to Empress...I hope I win!!!!!


----------



## Metal#J#

Me again......Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur

At least I got in before two hundred this time. 8)

Oh ya, another contest!


----------



## hardasmum

Goodnight Irene! Goodnight Empress Effects!


----------



## Clean Channel

I love Empress Effects! I shouldn't win this contest though, as I already have pretty much all the Empress anyone could ever want...


----------



## hummingway

Nice pedal board. If you win you can always make a friends day! Empress Effects!


----------



## copperhead

Clean Channel said:


> I love Empress Effects! I shouldn't win this contest though, as I already have pretty much all the Empress anyone could ever want...


OH ....Very nice collection of Empress boxes


----------



## Alex Csank

One before work this morning.


----------



## PlunkrD

I'm ready to play with the Empress, bring it on.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'd like to know the number of posts this contest gets compared to previous ones. I have a feeling this one will be huge.

Thanks Empress and GC.


----------



## LowWatt

Beautiful stuff. What's your favourite Empress Effect?



Clean Channel said:


> I love Empress Effects! I shouldn't win this contest though, as I already have pretty much all the Empress anyone could ever want...


----------



## NGroeneveld

Thank you Empress Effects!!


----------



## shoretyus

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'd like to know the number of posts this contest gets compared to previous ones. I have a feeling this one will be huge.
> 
> Thanks Empress and GC.


Not as huge as winning these effects .... that would be huge


----------



## hardasmum

9 mouse traps, no dead mouse, no Empress Effects


----------



## -TJ-

New day, new post.


----------



## hollowbody

wow, the last couple post contests have been really great! Hope I win this one!


----------



## dmw_07

Clean Channel said:


> I love Empress Effects! I shouldn't win this contest though, as I already have pretty much all the Empress anyone could ever want...


What an awesome looking board, dude. I've on occasion coveted the Empress Effects Delay and Multidrive. What do you think of them?


----------



## LastChancers

I like the basic and classic look to it.


----------



## Milothicus

count me in!


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress Effects my sleep wake cycle, its either overdriven or fuzzy  leaving me all distorted in the day!


----------



## sulphur

Thanks To Scott and Empress for another cool giveaway!


----------



## Tarbender

I would love to have an Empress Effects pedal on my board... and I'm only going to post once!


----------



## -TJ-

I'm trying to Canadianize my board, got three diamonds, one retrosonic, got a Minstrel on the way.... a little Empress wont hurt!


----------



## -TJ-

So please help my patriotic cause! LOL


----------



## Clean Channel

LowWatt said:


> Beautiful stuff. What's your favourite?


I honestly love 'em all! It was never my goal to have so much Empress on my board, just in my buying and selling search, their stuff has always been my favourite. 

I personally have found that over time I bond extremely well with Empress effects. There's something about the way they design their pedals that really makes sense to me. Their designs are highly tweakable and versatile, yet very well thought out, making the (seemingly endless) options particularly intuitive and deliberate. 

If I HAD to pick a favourite though, I'd probably say the Multidrive. There are just so many great tones in there, and I use it so frequently.




dmw_07 said:


> What an awesome looking board, dude. I've on occasion coveted the Empress Delay and Multidrive. What do you think of them?


Thanks!

The delay sounds great, has loads of features, is quick and easy to dial in, and the presets are a life saver live. 

The Multidrive is where I stopped after buying and selling a whole wack of drive pedals. It does everything from very light gain to screaming distortion. I can dial it in easily with all of my guitars, and there are so many great tones in this pedal, it's almost hard to believe. The feature set is really wide, so I can imagine the tone I want and shape it accordingly. All the circuits sound awesome; I'm glad to see Empress now offering them separately!


----------



## butterknucket

I would love to win these EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## Guest

Super nice pedals from some super nice guys.

I've been loving all three voicings on the Multidrive in to my 5e3 amp.


----------



## Robert1950

*empress effects !!!*


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## sulphur

Giggity goo!


----------



## sulphur

And the next page!


----------



## hollowbody

Yes! next page! keep it goin', keep it goin', keep it goin' full-steam!


----------



## washburned

Nicve looking pedals. I could use another on the board (just for show, mind you).


----------



## Chito

I have not been around I guess. Didn't see this one. I'm in...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosehead

...and the fuzz ate into his brain.


----------



## -TJ-

new page, new post

I'm wondering if the multidrive would be able to replace a Wampler Hot Wired, and Diamond Fireburst and save me some space in the process.


----------



## LowWatt

Love Empress Effects and never tried any of their drives. Very hopeful here.


----------



## corsair64

Nice stuff, I'm feeling lucky...


----------



## puckhead

sweet. haven't tried Empress Effects yet


----------



## puckhead

looking forward to trying Empress Effects, though


----------



## puckhead

would be especially cool if it was through an Empress Effects contest, too

/OK done


----------



## pickslide

I am in like Flint


----------



## hummingway

popular contest for Empress Effects


----------



## hardasmum

(_!_) a regular ass 


(__!__) a fat ass 


(!) a tight ass 


(_*_) an ass hole

EE Empress Effects


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## copperhead

I want to try one of these Empress pedals


----------



## Robert1950

Empress Effects !!!


----------



## Chito

Another one for me!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubba

Beauty (maybe rather beauties) ! another great post contest...thanks GC and Empress...


----------



## sulphur

Going Postal!


----------



## sulphur

Going Postal on the next page too!


----------



## -TJ-

I gotta fly out to the UK tomorrow, so I have to get my posts in now!


----------



## Alex Csank

ho-deee-doe! Ho-deee-doe!! Danchallbee slammindat innmaw-faess!!!!


----------



## bw66

Sure, I'll play. And, yes, I'll mention Empress Effects!


----------



## allthumbs56

I really want a Pedal from Empress Effects


----------



## PaulS

I'll join in, Empress Effects are pretty cool.


----------



## Alex Csank

I am ready to plug into Empress Effects!


----------



## Warren

There's always room for another dirt pedal.


----------



## hardasmum

-TJ- said:


> I gotta fly out to the UK tomorrow, so I have to get my posts in now!


Bon voyage!! Empress Effects!!


----------



## Rumble_b

Not sure how I always miss these contest for the first few days?!?!

Empress Effects!!!!


----------



## sulphur

Turn the page!


----------



## hollowbody

work's chapping my ass today post!


----------



## copperhead

Go Empress ............................ mEE Too
:rockon2:


----------



## keto

Would like an Empress Effects pedal in my Halloweenie goody bag!


----------



## nordlav

I really like the clean utilitarian look of these pedals (plus MICanada). Here's hoping I find out the sound as good as they look!
Thanks GC


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects !!!*


----------



## fretboard

prEfEcts fess me

(oh, it's in there... - and sorry to anyone if there's an earlier post along the same lines, I honestly didn't read all 12 pages to see if anyone else did the same sorta thing.)


----------



## Beatles

Love these contests!!


----------



## db62

Many thanks, Empress Effects and GC!


----------



## linkdeas

Thanks GuitarsCanada!
Thanks Empress Effects!


----------



## mrmatt1972

Me again. My son went to a Pumpkin Patch today - he's _really _tired.


----------



## Guest

mrmatt1972 said:


> Me again. My son went to a Pumpkin Patch today - he's _really _tired.


Did he meet The Great Pumpkin?


----------



## davetcan

I'm always late getting into these things  Gimme Gimme Gimme some Empress Effects please !!!


----------



## tailtwister

I sure hope there's still a chance to win the Empress pedal!!


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress Effects my mind and a large part doesn't want to imagine a Sticky: Post


----------



## zurn

Do I really another dirt pedal to Empress my other effects? YES


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## markxander

coool I post all the time so it'd be cool if I win right?


----------



## Brennan

Throwing in a second attempt.


----------



## Metal#J#

14 pages already!!!!! Empress Effects


----------



## the_fender_guy

I hope Empress Effects provides my Hallowe'en treat.


----------



## hummingway

me too ear candy Empress Effects


----------



## the_fender_guy

Maybe I could use an Empress Effects pedal for a Hallowe'en trick Haha.


----------



## Guest

I do love empress effects...


----------



## the_fender_guy

You can check out Empress Effects at http://www.empresseffects.com/


----------



## hardasmum

Trick or treat smell my Empress Effects


----------



## keeperofthegood

the_fender_guy said:


> you can check out empress effects at http://www.empresseffects.com/




oh i did i did


----------



## HyeonJae

Finally! Canada's coming out with great pedals!
Go Empress Effects!


----------



## cheezyridr

zurn said:


> W00t! 1st post for the Empress Effects contest!


what he said




....er..... except for the part about being first.


----------



## The Grin

Empress Effects really is starting to make it big. I have seen Empress Effects in the major name stores, so it is certainly reasonable to type Empress Effects to win an Empress Effects pedal.


----------



## Todd68

I am in! Thanks.


----------



## LowWatt

Rumble_b said:


> Not sure how I always miss these contest for the first few days?!?!


Me too...always, love Empress Effects


----------



## butterknucket

I would very much enjoy winning these EMPRESS EFFECTS, and support such a wonderful Canadian company.


----------



## Atomic Axe

*Little late...but not too late I hope.*

I sure like to win one9kkhhd

Thanks.


----------



## Alex Csank

The Empress has new clothes!


----------



## snacker

i love empress effects


----------



## -TJ-

If I win, you wont even have to ship them out to me, I'll just come over and pick them up. 

Just think about it Empress.... save on shipping, and most importantly, save the environment by reducing the polution associated with shipping those pedals to someone else. Make the sound choice :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950

Empress Effects with a fried egg on top and SPAM !!!


----------



## sulphur

155 posts already,

I'm Empressed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

*I'm In*

Be expressive and empress-ive with Empress Effects.


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zontar

Well let's see, I have three distortion pedals already--so someone else can win the distortion one--but I would love to combine the fuzz and/or overdrive with my distortion pedals.

In any case--it will give me more options as I set the pedals I have differently and then mix & match.
Thanks to *Empress Effects*


----------



## hardasmum

Taking a break from mixing to see the Empress Effects thread


----------



## sc86canuck

I want to complete my guitar effects chain and One of these three Empress Effects Guitar pedals would make a great addition


----------



## zontar

Fixed a typo in that last one--and now I'm finally off to bed.
And to dream of *Empress Effects*


----------



## soldierscry

I love me some dirt!!!


Empress Effects


----------



## zurn

Give me some Canadian Bacon Empress!


----------



## mrmatt1972

good morning!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

I'm in. Here's to cool pedals.TG


----------



## -TJ-

one more before I head off.... will post again if I can get free wifi at Pearson


----------



## LowWatt

Hi Empress Effects, Good morning. I'm pretty sure Toronto got washed last night.


----------



## keeperofthegood

LowWatt said:


> Good morning. I'm pretty sure Toronto got washed last night.


And scrubbed!! 

Post Contest - Empress Effects


----------



## mhammer

I _was_ pretty sure I stated my desire to have one of these Empress pedals. But as I have NO desire whatsoever to sift through 17 pages of posts to verify, I will state these objectives once more.

I would like one (or more) of these Empress pedals.

Thank you for your consideration.

Yours truly,
Mark Hammer
Ottawa, Ontario
Canada


----------



## db62

Thanks to Empress Effects and GC!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Empress seem to have a good offer of units...this fuzz scream my name and I'm begging you to give it to me!


----------



## NB_Terry

Empress makes great pedals! Hope to win one of these. Thanks!


----------



## keeperofthegood

I am happy this is a contest for Empress Effects and not for the chicken dance, no way would I upload a pic of me doing the chicken dance!

[video=youtube;6UV3kRV46Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UV3kRV46Zs[/video]


----------



## copperhead

Empress I'm in again :rockon2:


----------



## dmw_07

Clean Channel said:


> The delay sounds great, has loads of features, is quick and easy to dial in, and the presets are a life saver live.
> 
> The Multidrive is where I stopped after buying and selling a whole wack of drive pedals. It does everything from very light gain to screaming distortion. I can dial it in easily with all of my guitars, and there are so many great tones in this pedal, it's almost hard to believe. The feature set is really wide, so I can imagine the tone I want and shape it accordingly. All the circuits sound awesome; I'm glad to see Empress now offering them separately!


Thanks for answering! I bought an AC+ Drive last year right when the Empress Effects Multidrive was coming out. There were not many reviews for the Multidrive yet, so I opted for the AC+. Glad to hear it's working for you, and kinda wondering if I should've picked one up. 

As for the Empress delay, one day...


----------



## NGroeneveld

Please to giving me very great Empress pedals and much thanking you maruchka.


----------



## neldom

I love these Empress circuits in the multidrive.


----------



## BIGDC

I'm in for a cool new toy


----------



## The Grin

NA NA na na Na Na NA NA NA NA na na Na Na NA NA EMPRESS PEDALS!! NA NA na na Na Na NA NA NA NA na na Na Na NA NA EMPRESS PEDALS!! Empress Pedals!! empress pedals...


----------



## sulphur

Doh, didn't read all of the OP.

EMPRESS!


----------



## Chubba

empress. awesome.


----------



## blam

how do I keep missing these threads 

edit: EMPRESS EFFECTS!!!


----------



## sulphur

Empress Empress Empress Empress


----------



## sulphur

Oh, and one for my birthday.

empress


----------



## Alex Csank

Man am I ever empressed!


----------



## Sneaky

Empress effects for one and all!

:banana:


----------



## butterknucket

It would be fantastic if I won these Empress Effects!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Lets spread the word on the Empress Effects giveaway and get some new members signed up. Use your facebook and myspace pages to spread the word


----------



## whaiyun

Pick me! Empress Effects


----------



## foovolta

Wooo I hope I win one of these lovely Empress Effects!


----------



## the-oger

*Empress rox*

I luv my Empress tremolo


----------



## sulphur

Empressive!


----------



## blam

I see what you did there.....an Empress Effects pun...


sulphur said:


> Empressive!


----------



## graes

I'd love to win those pedals


----------



## hardasmum

Pre-lunch Empress Effects post


----------



## blackspy

Free pedal, why not.


----------



## al3d

Me' me me....


----------



## Robert1950

*And now for something completely different,.... EMPRESS EFFECTS !!!*


----------



## hollowbody

took the day off work today!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## hummingway

I have tripped over my pedals on stage but that said ... another would be welcome. Empress Effects!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## blam

I think someone really wants to win one of these empress effects boxes....lol


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## copperhead

Been youtubing Empress effects ....i likelargetongue


----------



## Clean Channel

dmw_07 said:


> Thanks for answering! I bought an AC+ Drive last year right when the Empress Effects Multidrive was coming out. There were not many reviews for the Multidrive yet, so I opted for the AC+. Glad to hear it's working for you, and kinda wondering if I should've picked one up.
> 
> As for the Empress delay, one day...


Glad I could help! I say you go get that Multidrive; one of the best pedal purchases I ever made!

I love seeing all this excitement for Empress Effects, reminds me of how I feel every time I set up to play!

PS, in the off chance that I win one of the pedals, obviously I'll decline the prize and pass it along to the next guy. It'll be kinda wasted on me, and I was already fortunate enough to win the Compressor in another contest! 

Here's another show-off post of my crazy Empress laden board...


----------



## Alex Csank

Am I too late yet?


----------



## blam

copperhead said:


> Been youtubing Empress effects ....i likelargetongue


i looked up a few as well. empress effects are definitely very nice.


----------



## LowWatt

blam said:


> i looked up a few as well. they are definitely very nice.


Absolutely definitely, they are Empress Effects.


----------



## Robert1950

*With EMPRESS EFFECTS, you can FEEL THE POWER of the DARK SIDE !!!*


----------



## Rumble_b

I have nothing interesting or funny to say.

Except, empress effects.


----------



## Guest

Empressing the ladies with the empress effects.


----------



## JHarasym

Blah blah blah.....blah


----------



## Alex Csank

Am I correct in assuming that today is still a day and that we are all in fact still here?


----------



## neldom

I'm Empressed.


----------



## hardasmum

Rumble_b said:


> I have nothing interesting or funny to say.


Ditto. Just checking in Empress Effects


----------



## Chopper

I want one of these Empress pedals!!!


----------



## LowWatt

hardasmum said:


> Ditto. Just checking in


Well thanks for stopping by for Empress Effects.


----------



## blam

Chopper said:


> I want one of these Empress pedals!!!


I want all 3 of these empress effects pedals...


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## copperhead

I would love one of these
Empress !!!


----------



## jrguitars

Love Empress Effects!


----------



## eddie

Love these contests even though I never win.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Visit Empress Effects and check out all the cool Shiite. Www.empresseffects.com


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects !!!!!*


----------



## krall

I would love to try a Empress Effects pedal!


----------



## Guest

krall said:


> I would love to try a Empress Effects pedal!


But would you love to own one? (empress effects)


----------



## Johnny Canuck

I, for one, would LOVE to own an Empress Effects Compressor!


----------



## zontar

This contest is certainly popular.

Maybe it's because Empress Effects say these pedals work with bass as well.

When I win one--I'll let you know...


----------



## The Grin

zontar said:


> This contest is certainly popular.
> 
> Maybe it's because they say these pedals work with bass as well.
> 
> When I win one--I'll let you know...


Post Contest Rules

1) Contest is open to all members of GC
2) You may post as many times as you want (within reason) keep it to a few entries per day
3) Contest runs until Monday October 31st at 9:00 PM EST
4) Winners are drawn by random number generator, selecting the post number from all posts made to this thread
*5) Each post made must contain the name of our sponsor, Empress Effects*


----------



## zontar

The Grin said:


> Post Contest Rules
> 
> 1) Contest is open to all members of GC
> 2) You may post as many times as you want (within reason) keep it to a few entries per day
> 3) Contest runs until Monday October 31st at 9:00 PM EST
> 4) Winners are drawn by random number generator, selecting the post number from all posts made to this thread
> *5) Each post made must contain the name of our sponsor, Empress Effects*


Fixed to include the words--*Empress Effects

*Thanks.
If I win, I'll send you a pick or something...


----------



## sulphur

Empress Empress Empress Empress


----------



## The Grin

zontar said:


> Fixed to include the words--*Empress Effects
> 
> *Thanks.
> If I win, I'll send you a pick or something...


No worries.. Always looking to help but it also doubles as a post that includes Empress Pedals


----------



## keeperofthegood

sulphur said:


> Empress Empress Empress Empress



Effects Effects Effects Effects


----------



## traynor_garnet

leafs didn't win, maybe I will


----------



## zdogma

I would love to have this. I have a vintage mod superdelay and trem and they are both KILLER pedals. The only trem pedal i have EVER liked (and i have tried a bunch) Empress effects.


----------



## zdogma

And they're good local Ottawa boys...

Empress Effects.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

zdogma said:


> And they're good local Ottawa boys...


Empress Effects? 

www.empresseffects.com

Oh yeah! That's very cool!


----------



## Spike

_Back to try again. I'd love any of of those three. Empress Effects rock!_


----------



## Moot

Wow, Empress Effects sure has blossomed into one of the must-have name in pedals.I like the ones with knobs! Especially the one next to the interesting one!


----------



## Moot

zdogma said:


> And they're good local Ottawa boys...


You should add the words "Empress Effects" to your post, like I just did.


----------



## sulphur

Ssssshhhhhhhhhhh.

Empress


----------



## Metal Man

And posting I am (as Master Yoda would say)

I already own a Empress Tremelo, best pedal I have ever had. And they're Canadian, eh?


----------



## The Grin

These Empress Effects must be pretty new.. I cant find a demo anywhere.


----------



## Guest

Bet bEt bet bet BET!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Only twice per day...

P


----------



## sulphur

Empress!!!!


----------



## hardasmum

Wouldn't mind that Empress Effects distortion now that I've gotten rid of all my high gain pedals


----------



## sulphur

Tr*empress*ure


----------



## neldom

Me likey Empress.


----------



## onehourlater

*Yes!*

If I won MORE Empress Effects I would need to free space on my Pedalboard!


----------



## onehourlater

I already have Empress Effects Tremelo and the original SuperDelay, mmmm sonic possibilities sdsre:rockon:


----------



## blam

I have lots of room on my Pedalboard for some empress effects....


----------



## hummingway

Shameless upping of odds. Empress Effects!


----------



## Moot

hummingway said:


> Shameless upping of odds.


How? You failed to mention Empress Effects, like I just did.


----------



## zontar

Moot said:


> How? You failed to mention Empress Effects, like I just did.


And like I will do in this thread, now that I've learned my lesson--

Empress Effects--see, was that so tough????


----------



## gagauz

mmmm Empress effects))


----------



## zurn

kksjurEMPRESS EFFECTS


----------



## Dekker

Gotta love those Empress Effects


----------



## Budda

Thanks Empress Effects!


----------



## sulphur

Empress Effects, tra la la, la la


----------



## keeperofthegood

I saw my Dentist last night and she though I wern't all right
I saw my Rabbi last night and he thought I wern't all right
I saw my Doctor last night and it knew I wern't all right

I had the humpin in the heart
I had the doublin in the eye
I had the fog on the brain

WHAT WAS I TO DO!

All right, oh yea

Well I played a two street chord
And I danced on stage
I put my legs up it was a rage
I raged at the first row the second raged at me
I broke my first string she threw me a g
(oh yea)

All right, get tight, oh yea!

Empress Effects what yer doin to me
Empress Effects making me all fuzzy
Empress Effects what yer doing to her
Empress Effects distortion yea she thinks I'm cute
Empress Effects give her the germ to drive wild all night
All right!
OH YEA!


----------



## keeperofthegood

The previous post was me without coffee. I hope that Empress Effects can laugh LOL because I'm so darn cringing at being the worst lyricist on the planet


----------



## zdogma

good effort Keeper!

Empress Empress Effects.


----------



## zdogma

I really like the idea of a fuzz that is designed to run on an adaptor. I have some great fuzz pedals but they're a pain to use on the pedal board cause they only sound right on batteries. and that always runs down.


----------



## Evilmusician

Cheers! to some homegrown guitar effects talent!


----------



## bobguitar

I have yet to try any of the Empress effects and would welcome the opportunity to do so. Pick me!!!!


----------



## steve_rolfeca

Count me in. The ParaEQ is at the top of me GAS list right now, as well as a couple of their other models...


----------



## shoretyus

my whole world lies waiting behind ... Door number 3


----------



## zdogma

28 pages in three days, pretty impressive. Everybody wants this one. Empress Effects.


----------



## LowWatt

Hi Empress Effects, How the hell is it already October 21st?


----------



## steve_rolfeca

Count me in. I'm a huge Empress fan.


----------



## hardasmum

LowWatt said:


> How the hell is it already October 21st?


Where did September go? Empress Effects to pass the time


----------



## Chubba

this year has been flying by....Happy Friday....


----------



## sivs

always love more empress...


----------



## Metal Man

And again we post. Empress FTW!


----------



## copperhead

Count me in as well
Empress !!!


----------



## Salokin

Me too! Empress effects rock!


----------



## Hamstrung

Are there any good video demos for Empress Effects?


----------



## neldom

These or an Empress Para Eq would be great...


----------



## LowWatt

Hamstrung said:


> Are there any good video demos for Empress Effects?


Click on the Empress Effects pedal you want to see and watch the video http://proguitarshop.com/brands.html?cat=626


----------



## blam

how many users here have Empress Effects on their current boarD?


----------



## Robert1950

I'm an Empress Effect and I'm OK, I sleep all night and I work all day.


----------



## The Grin

I just _lost _my job.. Ya know, the old fashioned way. Left it on the bus and it didn't show up at "Lost and found". Maybe I can get a new one at Empress Effects!


----------



## butterknucket

I would really like to win these EMPRESS EFFECTS and be super cool!


----------



## gagauz

magnific empress effects)


----------



## mister.zed

*Awesome. I'd go for the Germ drive.*

But really, any one of those would be sweet. I really love their Tremolo. I still hurt from missing one at an amazing price on Kijiji.


----------



## soldierscry

Empress Effects!!! :rockon2:


----------



## sulphur

:wave:Empress:banana:Effects:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hollowbody

I'm hoping for the fuzz. i"m pretty covered for drive and boost, but hey, beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Alex Csank

I'm hoping for anything but Fuzz. I have a nice new Z.Vex Fuzz Factory for that. Let's hear it for Empress Effects!!!!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Alex Csank

So, when does this post contest end anyway? I'm just curious enough because I'm pretty danged "Empressed" with all the posts here!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## neldom

As an Empressionable not too youth, I would love to get a hold of one of these pedals.


----------



## pickslide

yes please........


----------



## hollowbody

nkjanssen said:


> am i ready for a computer-based setup?
> 
> ...or should I skip all the hassle and just get some Empress Effects instead?


hahahahaha, this killed me!


----------



## LowWatt

blam said:


> how many users here have Empress Effects on their current boarD?


Nothing right now (which is why I need to win one of these), but I've owned the Empress Effects trem and delay and loved them both.


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects will never get tired and shagged out after a long squawk.*


----------



## dmw_07

Clean Channel said:


> Glad I could help! I say you go get that Multidrive; one of the best pedal purchases I ever made!
> 
> I love seeing all this excitement for Empress Effects, reminds me of how I feel every time I set up to play!
> 
> PS, in the off chance that I win one of the pedals, obviously I'll decline the prize and pass it along to the next guy. It'll be kinda wasted on me, and I was already fortunate enough to win the Compressor in another contest!
> 
> Here's another show-off post of my crazy Empress laden board...


Well, if you opt to decline your Empress Effects prize, I hope you'll consider me! 

On another note, wanted to give Empress props for a few years back -- I was trying to find a Para EQ in town and phoned them. They were super helpful and within a couple of weeks I was able to stop by my favourite effects store to pick one up. Very cool.


----------



## hummingway

Another chance to win! Empress Effects!


----------



## sulphur

Empress Effects


----------



## dmw_07

steve_rolfeca said:


> Count me in. The ParaEQ is at the top of me GAS list right now, as well as a couple of their other models...


I love the Empress Effects Para EQ! You won't be disappointed...


----------



## thomas

I would put those Empress Effects to good use!!


----------



## hollowbody

dmw_07 said:


> I love the Empress Effects Para EQ! You won't be disappointed...


Yeah, that's one I want too. Looks like such a useful tone-shaper!


----------



## Dekker

Empress Effects - lots to choose from!


----------



## Super62

My Empress VMSD rules! Hope I can put some more on my board.


----------



## hardasmum

LowWatt said:


> blam said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many users here have Empress Effects on their current boarD?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing right now (which is why I need to win one of these), but I've owned the trem and delay and loved them both.
Click to expand...

I made room on my pedalboard for three Empress Effects pedals but one will do just fine


----------



## neldom

blam said:


> how many users here have Empress Effects on their current boarD?


Just a multidrive currently, but there's always room for more.


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects 4ever


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects,Empress Effects,**Empress Effects,**Empress Effects,**Empress Effects.*


----------



## WannabeGood

Token post entry to the Empress Effects pedal giveaway.

Thanks to Empress and GC

Regards,


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects Stceffe Sserpme


----------



## copperhead

Im feeling lucky ,This time
Empress rules


----------



## blam

it's nice to see Empress Effects are quality pedals built right here in our great nation.


----------



## Guest

Listening to Chris Isaak on Q --- do you think Hershel Yatovitz sports an Empress Effects gear on his pedalboard?


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress Effects:

The result of one guitar forum posting in one small part of Canada rapidly enveloping the nation in interest, activity and humor.


----------



## bobb

And I'm in on the Empress Effects prize draw.


----------



## Guest

New Jane's Addiction album is pretty killer. You Navarro has any Empress Effects on his board? Or is it all Boss all the time?


----------



## The Grin

I have a fever and the only prescription is Empress Effects.


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> New Jane's Addiction album is pretty killer. You Navarro has any Empress Effects on his board? Or is it all Boss all the time?


Navarro kills it, like a Boss!

I'm sure he uses other stuff, but he's been the face of Boss for a long time.

I gotta check it out, I didn't think it would be any good.


----------



## The Grin

hollowbody said:


> Navarro kills it, like a Boss!
> 
> I'm sure he uses other stuff, but he's been the face of Boss for a long time.
> 
> I gotta check it out, I didn't think it would be any good.


I never liked Navarro, and could stand Perry Farrell even less. But Ill give the new album a try.. I thought Jane says and Been Cought Stealing where horrible songs yet their most popular. They probably would of sounded better if played through Empress Pedals.


----------



## copperhead

Been caught stealing ............funny video ......Do you remember music videos ?
I want an EMPRESS


----------



## sulphur

This thread is heading towards a thousand!

empress effects


----------



## Robert1950

*Bloody Bleeding Empress Effects !!!!!*


----------



## sulphur

Bleeding bloody Empress Effects!!!!!


----------



## The Grin

*Empress Effects*.. To Impress and effect.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Empress Effects! Empress Effects!! Empress Effects!!! There ... now will I win ALL THREE if my post is picked??


----------



## rollingdam

Empress Effects-I would like one.


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> Navarro kills it, like a Boss!
> 
> I'm sure he uses other stuff, but he's been the face of Boss for a long time.
> 
> I gotta check it out, I didn't think it would be any good.


I went in expecting it to suck, came out very surprised. Navarro's playing is super reserved, but layered heavily. You'd almost think Frusciante had been giving him Doepfer lessons.

Also: empress effects.


----------



## mrmatt1972

empress effects

I thought that was cool, so I copied it. Kind of like my guitar playing philosophy.


----------



## db62

Would love the Empress Effects Distortion...thanks GC


----------



## keeperofthegood




----------



## hardasmum

Josephine, crowned Empress Effects of France in 1804, was a complex lady living in complex circumstances. Born in 1763, of the poverty stricken but titled Tascher family in the French Isle of Martinique, she was raised far from Paris and the courtly schools for girls of distinction. Although she was very sweet tempered and kind, her stance and mannerisms evoked life in plantation America rather than the noble social circles of Paris. Another legacy of her birthplace: her blackened and rotting teeth were a direct result of the sugar saturated cuisine consumed during her childhood. In spite of her noble family heritage, her first marriage to Alexandre de Beauharnais in 1779 undoubtedly suffered because of her husband's repulsion of her "provincial ways."


----------



## gearalley

I'm down for some free pedals...


----------



## neldom

Eeeeemmmmmmppppprrrrrreeeeesssss! Empress!


----------



## sulphur

*e
m
p
r
e
s
s

e
f
f
e
c
t
s*


----------



## jimihendrix

Count me in on this...!!!...


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krall

Empress Effects are the best!


----------



## Robert1950

*You vill use Empress Effects,... OR ELSE !!!!*


----------



## The Grin

Today I realized that I haven't changed my guitar strings in a very long time... D'addario strings are AWESOME. And they sound even better through Empress Effects.


----------



## debrad

*Empress Effects Contest*

I would *LOVE* to win one of these Empress Effects pedals!!!


----------



## sulphur

EmpressEmpressEmpressEmpressEmpressEmpressEmpress
Effects Effects Effects Effects Effects Effects Effects


----------



## ChristianDHang

I would be damn proud to have one of these Canadian made pedals in my rig!


----------



## The Grin

ChristianDHang said:


> I would be damn proud to have one of these Canadian made pedals in my rig!


Empress Pedals are Canadian Eh? I knew that, just wanted to prolong the stereotype.


----------



## zontar

Well JS Moore's thread on a Fuzz documentary fits right in with this thread--and it would fit right in to win the fuzz from Empress Effects (Or either of the other pedals as well)
Fuzz Doc


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects for sound Empressionists)


----------



## hardasmum

Goodnight Irene!!! Sweet dreams of Empress Effects


----------



## shoretyus

Middle of the night I woke up on the couch post


----------



## hummingway

shoretyus said:


> Middle of the night I woke up on the couch post


Ouch, that can hurt. Empress Effects!


----------



## The Grin

Im off to bed.. Good night Empress Effects.. I shall see my new dirt soon.


----------



## gagauz

good afternoon, Empress effects) `cause here is already 12:30 AM


----------



## keeperofthegood

GOOD MORNING EMPRESS eugenie EFFECTS


----------



## zurn

:bow:


----------



## copperhead

Getting Fancy with the post ,:wave:now .....................
I'm Empress ed


----------



## Super62

Empress makes me horny!


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur

Empress Effects rock!


----------



## The Grin




----------



## hollowbody

In Kingston for the weekend. Anyone selling anything cool here??


----------



## sulphur

Do you mean some Empress Effects?


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> In Kingston for the weekend. Anyone selling anything cool here??


A forumite had a Gibson GA-20 for sale and he's in K-town.

(empress effects)


----------



## krall

Empress Effects for the win!


----------



## jimihendrix

I needs these pedals...!!!...


----------



## LowWatt

Hi Empress Effects, October 22nd and I"M STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur

Empress Effects kept the world from ending!

Thanks.


----------



## hardasmum

Empress Effects review in latest Premier Guitar mag


----------



## butterknucket

I'd like to win these Empress Effects.


----------



## blam

I think these Empress Effects pedals might make this the largest post contest to date.


----------



## -TJ-

hello from the UK, would be nice to come home to some new empress effects though!


----------



## Moosehead

we're not worthy, we're not worthy...


----------



## Baconator

I don't think I have a chance of winning an Empress Effects pedal since this is my first post in the thread, but WTH.


----------



## hummingway

It only takes one like the lotto dreamers will tell you! Empress Effects!


----------



## copperhead

Im feeling lucky Empress :banana:


----------



## davetcan

attempt number 2  go Empress Effects go!


----------



## davetcan

... and #3 just in case. Empress Effects yay !!!


----------



## smorgdonkey

Who isn't charmed by the possibility of a pedal giving their sound that extra something...?


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects are definitely NOT the donkey's ass!*


----------



## -TJ-

I need some empress on my board!


----------



## AlterEgo

Excellent I'm in, Thanks GC and Empress Effects.


----------



## Andy Tran

I got my first Empress Effects pedal recently and I love it, I'd like to try out some more!


----------



## Rumble_b

Did I win yet??

An empress effect!


----------



## zdogma

I really hope i win this one...EMPRESS EFFECTS


----------



## hollowbody

I don't have a single Empress Effects pedal yet, but I'm willing to try one


----------



## neldom

More Empress


----------



## Beatles

Pedals are a good thing.


----------



## The Grin

(psst... The Fuzz pedal is from Empress Effects.)


----------



## pickslide

and another one over here


----------



## Spike

Good luck to _me_ and many thanks to Empress Effects for putting up these pedals !!!!


----------



## Budda

I feel like everyone's talking about Empress Effects in this thread!


----------



## neldom

Empress, a box of inspiration.


----------



## LowWatt

Budda said:


> I feel like everyone's talking about Empress Effects in this thread!


Not sure where you're seeing that. They haven't been mentioned once. Hi Empress Effects.


----------



## zdogma

I'm pretty sure I'm going to order up one of those fuzz pedals, they look great.


----------



## blam

Yeah, I might consider the empress effects OD after this thread


----------



## Johnny Canuck

I guess this promotion's working, judging by the number of people who're now saying they're planning to try some of the Empress Effects line - me included  Of course if I win one of gthe pedals in this contest that'll be super easy!

I'm actually really interested in the Empress Compressor - and I'm not a compressor kinda guy. It just seems to me to be the ideal compressor for the "I don't use no steenkeen' compressors" crowd judging by what I've read. I'd be interested in anyone's experiences with the Empress pedal, both good and not-so-good, for guitar. Feel free to PM me. Thanks!


----------



## bzrkrage

*Me!me!me!*

Hey, pick me!
Empress effects out of Ontario, of cause,now that i'm in Calgary.


----------



## KoskineN

So, are they in the mail yet? I can't wait to rock them!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Empress Effects and GC will give them out for Halloween.


----------



## Clean Channel

Johnny Canuck said:


> I guess this promotion's working, judging by the number of people who're now saying they're planning to try some of the Empress Effects line - me included  Of course if I win one of gthe pedals in this contest that'll be super easy!
> 
> I'm actually really interested in the Empress Compressor - and I'm not a compressor kinda guy. It just seems to me to be the ideal compressor for the "I don't use no steenkeen' compressors" crowd judging by what I've read. I'd be interested in anyone's experiences with the Empress pedal, both good and not-so-good, for guitar. Feel free to PM me. Thanks!


I've had a few comps, and the Empress Compressor is by far the best I've tried. The praise seems to be pretty much universal on this one. If you're looking to for a comp, the Empress is truly excellent!

In terms of other Empress pedals, I've got their complete lineup and love every last one of 'em. I had no goal of getting them all, they really were the best I've tried! 

Go get you some Empress!


----------



## hollowbody

Crap. The Habs tied it up. I need some Empress Effects to console me.


----------



## copperhead

Turn to the music ,It's a great escape ,especially with an Empress


----------



## The Grin




----------



## hollowbody

My Buds did it in the end, but I could still use some Empress Effects.


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> Crap. The Habs tied it up. I need some Empress Effects to console me.


Turned out okay in the end. Still I could use some Empress Effects.


----------



## butterknucket

It would great if I could win these Empress Effects! It really would! Especially since EMPRESS EFFECTS are Canadian.


----------



## Robert1950

*Handmade Films presents,... THE LIFE OF EMPRESS EFFECTS*


----------



## AlterEgo

Indeed, I would love to own Empress Effects!! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jimihendrix

Empress fx are out of this world....


----------



## hummingway

Well we're up over 400 hundred now! Empress Effects!


----------



## hardasmum

I was recording in the studio today and really could have used an Empress Effects distortion pedal in between my assortment of overdrives and fuzzes


----------



## The Grin




----------



## zontar

nkjanssen said:


> Which Strat...
> 
> ...goes best with Empress Effects?


Whichever Strat you have, or whichever Strat you get--as long as you are using true Empress Effects, and not a clever facsimile.


----------



## gagauz

hot, kool, amazing empress effects:bow:


----------



## zontar

E-m-p
R-e-s-s

E-f-f-e-c-t-s

Hmm, it doesn't quite work the same.

I guess I can't sing Empress Effects, unless I come up with a different tune.

I'll go sleep on that one.


----------



## -TJ-

Late night bump.... I have a strat, what I dont have however is any empress effects!


----------



## 23cicero

Let me talk to the Empress about Empress Effects:


----------



## sulphur

FRESH POTS!

Oh, and Empress Effects, of course.


----------



## zurn

Insert cleaver Empress Effects comment "here".


----------



## LowWatt

zurn said:


> Insert cleaver Empress Effects comment "here".


Empress Effects have sharp and cutting sounds.


----------



## sulphur

I can chop meat with Empress Effects?

Cool....


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects:banana:


----------



## sulphur

*empress effects*


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects Empress Effects Empress Effects Empress EffectsEmpress Effects Empress Effects


----------



## Guitar101

Gimmie an “E”
Gimmie an “M”
Gimmie a “P”
Gimmie an “R”
Gimmie another “E”
Gimmie a “S”
Gimmie another “S”

What have you got? “EMPRESS”
What are gonna do? “PLAY IT”


----------



## Robert1950

I can't get a no, I can't get a no, A no-no NO. (Unless win these Empress Effects).


----------



## savageblue

Would love to add Empress Effects to my set up!


----------



## Guest

Had a great time hanging out with Steve from empress effects and a whole bunch of other interesting people at Mark Hammer's place last night.

Thanks Mark!


----------



## shoretyus

A sunday ... "I got to hear a 1946 Fender lapsteel lastnight " post


----------



## gagauz

empress effects is coming! yarrr


----------



## Alex Csank

It would be great to plug into an Empress today!!


----------



## copperhead

It would be a great score ,Winning an Empress


----------



## The Grin




----------



## krall

I'd love to win an Empress Effects pedal!


----------



## hummingway

Those back east have been up and posting early I see! Empress Effects!


----------



## flashPUNK

Winning is sexy.


----------



## hardasmum

flashPUNK said:


> Winning is sexy.


Aye. Losing is downright ugly. That's why I am winning an Empress Effects pedal!!!


----------



## hollowbody

I had a dream about Empress Effects pedals last night. I also dreamt I was a rookie d-man for the Leafs playing alongside Dion Phaneuf, but the Empress Effects dreams was 10x better!


----------



## Robert1950

*I used to dream about living inside an Empress Effects stomp box!*


----------



## the-patient

So many posts. Empress Effects must be pretty popular around here.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Empress Effects. There - I did it. Now do I win LOL?


----------



## Woof

very nice...


----------



## zdogma

Wanna win, wanna win! EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## keeperofthegood

I don't have Empress Effects.... yet


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Very Empressive. Would love to win some Empress Effects.


----------



## corailz

I had an Empress SuperDelay from Empress Effects and i was really impressed by the quality and the customer's service!They are great people to deal with!
Now, i'm in for this nice contest!Thanks to GC and Empress Effects for this offer!


----------



## LowWatt

Hi Empress Effects, I'm DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urko99

Ill jump on this bandwagon!


----------



## zdogma

LowWatt said:


> I'm DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He he. Excellent. Drunk with EMPRESS EFFECTS WOULD BE BETTER!


----------



## -TJ-

wow a lot of replies so far.... wouldnt be surprised if this one hits 1000!


----------



## Chopper

I want an Empress pedal!!


----------



## Super62

Empress rules. Pedal junkies unite.


----------



## hollowbody

Empress! Empress! Empress! Yay!


----------



## The Grin

What was once a Pawnstars Meme showing the high value of Empress Pedals being haggled at a Rick Harrison price is now a black and white sentence.


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ledfloyd

EMPRESS EFFECTS .... great stuff.


----------



## copperhead

Empress! Empress! Empress! I wanna win


----------



## puckhead

an other post for Empress


----------



## puckhead

empress contest that is


----------



## hummingway

Give something away and a thread can really pick up steam. Empress Effects!


----------



## Metal Man

[SUB]uhhhh, lets post again, like we did last friday....ohhh lets post again like we did last week...

Chorus continues...[/SUB]


----------



## ledfloyd

I don't even wanna know what EMPRESS EFFECTS pedals are being given away. That way it's a complete surprise when I win and I won't make space on my pedalboard prematurely. lofu


----------



## butterknucket

I was going to type a long and creative reply, but I've been out all day and I'm quite tired, so I'll just say I would like to win these Empress Effects. 

Thanks.


----------



## LowWatt

Hi Empress Effects, I'm sober


----------



## notme

I love my Empress Superdelay pedal!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

still wanting, when's the contest over?


----------



## zontar

Just checking back in to see how the Empress Effects contest thread is going...


----------



## neldom

Empress. What else can I say?


----------



## keeperofthegood

neldom said:


> Empress. What else can I say?



Hmmm you can probably add Effects


----------



## hardasmum

Sore judge kane funnel heh Josh's candice Empress Effects corn Dunn CNN kids SMS DJin cinch jan joke ought nudge . 







(type random letters, hit space and see what predictive text has to say(


----------



## mhammer

Steve from Empress was actually over at my house last night. I was supposed to introduce him to Tim from Retro-sonic, but sadly Tim couldn't make it. (I didn't tell Steve I was hoping to score one of these pedals, but it'd sure be nice to tell him how much I enjoy it!)


----------



## zontar

A lot of people sure are having fun with Empress Effects

to use an over used pun on this thread, it is empressive...


----------



## flashPUNK

I had rehearsal today... It would have sounded better with a new Empress pedal...


----------



## Alex Csank

I just want so bad to be empressed!


----------



## copperhead

I'm in for another shot at a Empress


----------



## gagauz

empress effects:thanks5qx:


----------



## ledfloyd

traynor_garnet said:


> still wanting, when's the contest over?


Hallowe'en


----------



## blam

Have I mentioned how much I'd love one o these empress effects pedals today?


----------



## Moot

Yay! Empress Effects! Woo!


----------



## gagauz

empress effects


----------



## Moosehead

empress effects rock!


----------



## zurn

thanks Empress Effects!


----------



## The Grin

Im gonna keep it simple now since one of my memes about empress effects was deleted. I feel hurt and need a fuzzy new pedal to cuddle up to.


----------



## sulphur

*empress effects*


----------



## keeperofthegood

Good morning Empress Effects. I have half a coffee in me, so no song today...yet


----------



## LowWatt

keeperofthegood said:


> Good morning Empress Effects. I have half a coffee in me, so no song today...yet


I don't know, that might be the beginning of a good Empress Effect winning lyric.


----------



## AlterEgo

Here is my Empress Effects daily post !


----------



## sulphur

Five Hundred!!!!!

Empress Effects!


----------



## sulphur

*Empress Effects!*


----------



## hardasmum

Halloween and the Empress Effects draw can't come soon enough!


----------



## keeperofthegood

LowWatt said:


> I don't know, that might be the beginning of a good lyric.


Half a coffee
morning train
crosswords 
pouring rain

She left me
far behind
crosswords
out of mind
leaving me
far behind

Half a coffee
evening rain
crosswords
board the train

I left her
far behind
crosswords
out of mind
leaving her
far behind

Half a coffee
alone at night
crosswords
who was right


----------



## Metal#J#

Empress Effects


----------



## LowWatt

keeperofthegood said:


> Half a coffee
> morning train
> crosswords
> pouring rain
> 
> She left me
> far behind
> crosswords
> out of mind
> leaving me
> far behind
> 
> Half a coffee
> evening rain
> crosswords
> board the train
> 
> I left her
> far behind
> crosswords
> out of mind
> leaving her
> far behind
> 
> Half a coffee
> alone at night
> crosswords
> who was right


You're getting there but it needs some Empress Effects fuzz. Good luck in the contest.


----------



## seadonkey

Empress Effects are awesome!


----------



## bzrkrage

*Empress effects are golden.*

Thanks for this, Empress Effects are great.


----------



## Woof

It would be a very tough decision if I had to choose


----------



## pickslide

Never had an Empress pedal and would love to try one out.


----------



## gagauz

empress effects


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Checked out their descriptions and specs - look sweet and would love to win one.

One of those Empress Effects that is!


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## blam

7 more days of hoping to win one of these empress effects.


----------



## allthumbs56

Wow - 52 pages ................... all for Empress Effects


----------



## copperhead

Thanks :thanks5qx:GuitarsCanada & Empress Effects 
For another great Contest


----------



## Metal Man

And the posts in the cradle in the silver spoon...


----------



## mingo

I'd love to win one of these!!


----------



## sivs

still want one of these...


----------



## keeperofthegood

nkjanssen said:


> diode octave...
> 
> ...I have no idea what that is, so I'm going to go play some Empress Effects instead.




HAHAHA Empress Effects instead of alligator clips and loose hanging wires FTW!


----------



## Chubba

hail to the empress!


----------



## db62

thank you Empress Effects and GC!!


----------



## gagauz

empress effects:rockon2:


----------



## puckhead

empress effects for today


----------



## puckhead

empress effects, let me play


----------



## Latiator

I'm empressed with the quality of these pedals from what I've seen/heard. They've left a lasting empression on me...perhaps I'm just empressionable lofu


----------



## keeperofthegood

"Pardon me. Do you have any Empress Effects?"


----------



## hollowbody

keeperofthegood said:


> "Pardon me. Do you have any Empress Effects?"


why, yes...yes I do...

no, wait...I don't have ANY Empress Effects! Let's fix this issue!


----------



## ledfloyd

Another entry for the EMPRESS EFFECTS contest


----------



## zdogma

Nother one for me too...EMPRESS EFFECTS


----------



## The Grin

*Empress Effects?*


----------



## blam

EMPRESS EFFECTS?

my dog with a melon hat.


----------



## LowWatt

blam said:


> EMPRESS EFFECTS?
> 
> my dog with a melon hat.


 Hi Empress Effects, 
Spooky,
The eyes just follow me whereever I go.


----------



## copperhead

Nice pics
Empress! Empress! Empress! I wanna win​


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mhammer

blam said:


> EMPRESS EFFECTS?
> 
> my dog with a melon hat.


I would be willing to forego winning an EMPRESS PEDAL if it meant saving that dog from the humiliation it now has to endure.


----------



## blam

nkjanssen said:


> That melon hat looks suspiciously like a POMELO hat!!
> 
> hwopv
> 
> Either way, it would go nicely with some Empress Effects.


Indeed a pomelo. Thinking of these wonderful empress effects put me in a creative mood to make a wonderful hat for my durg.


----------



## Alex Csank

Pomelo tasty! Me likey! Go good with new Empress Effects pedal!


----------



## Fox Rox

I love Empress pedals! And the fact that they are Canadian is a bonus.


----------



## The Grin

*I submit to you.... Bad Advice given to women.*









And suggest Empress Effect instead.


----------



## Chito

One for me.... Been wanting one of these, I might get one if I don't win it.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

One more try to round out the day. Woohoo!

(forgot to add Woohoo - Empress Effects!)


----------



## hollowbody

after watching some videos of these pedals, I'm Empressed..haha, get it??

Empress Effects ftw!


----------



## shoretyus

TAp TAp .. this mic on?


----------



## hummingway

I sure hope so. Empress Effects!


----------



## the_fender_guy

I forgot about this Empress Effects Post contest. Mow there are 28 pages of posts.


----------



## NGroeneveld

I would like to have an Empress effects pedal please


----------



## ledfloyd

Come on lucky #552 bring those EMPRESS EFFECTS home.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

So, what are we going to do if the random number matches a post that doesn't include a reference to Empress Effects?
Keep pickin'?


----------



## hardasmum

dodgechargerfan said:


> So, what are we going to do if the random number matches a post that doesn't include a reference to Empress Effects?
> Keep pickin'?


Holy crap I just noticed I missed that in the contest rules....I don't think any of my posts has mentioned Empress Effects until this one, maybe a few did. So very sad....


----------



## Guest

dodgechargerfan said:


> So, what are we going to do if the random number matches a post that doesn't include a reference to Empress Effects?
> Keep pickin'?


I assumed they'd run the random number generator until it landed on a post that mentioned empress effects.

Like this one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Are you guys digging the ​Empress Effects Contest ?


----------



## Roybruno92

I love my superdelay. Thanks empress effects!


----------



## krall

I'm due for my first Empress Effects pedal!


----------



## neldom

I need Empress effects like I need a fuzz in the head.


----------



## butterknucket

I would really like to win these EMPRESS EFFECTS.


----------



## Roybruno92

I love my superdelay. Thanks empress effects!


----------



## bleedingfingers

Empress effects count me in


----------



## keeperofthegood

HEY LISTEN TO ME! 



FZzzzzurrrahhhzzzFFFFSSSTTTT!


The fuzz you hear is NOT the amazing EMPRESS EFFECTS but my creative post bean eating contest placement of Mike, can you say "He needs help"? WELL I SURE DO NEED IT COMMON A WINNER!



Psssst yes, lets all bow our heads to poor poor Mike...


----------



## LowWatt

Hi Empress Effects, The Leafs lost, but can I win?


----------



## Hammer87

*Awesome Pedals!*

Wish I'll win one of those Empress pedals...


----------



## shoretyus

nkjanssen said:


> So here's a Silly Sanding Question...
> 
> Is there any possibility of damaging my Empress Tremolo by using it as a sanding block?


No but don't turn it into a radius block


----------



## neldom

What a wonderful bunch of Empress effects...


----------



## hollowbody

neldom said:


> What a wonderful bunch of Empress effects...


agreed, but really, any bunch of Empress Effects are a wonderful bunch of Empress Effects


----------



## the_fender_guy

LowWatt said:


> The Leafs lost, but can I win?


Not if you forget to mention EMPRESS EFFECTS


----------



## ledfloyd

Maybe I will watch the EMPRESS EFFECTS videos after all.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> The Leafs lost, but can I win?


Not with this post. You didn't say empress effects.


----------



## ruby7829

Late to the party but better late than never. Thanks Empress Effects!


----------



## Metal#J#

I'm always late too........ Empress Effects


----------



## The Grin

Oh good night Empress Effects.. I do hope it will be _ you rapping at my chamber door._


----------



## hummingway

I think we're slowing down. Empress Effects!


----------



## 23cicero

You mean "I think we're slowing down _Empress Effects_"


----------



## 23cicero

I didn't realize that we had to mention Empress Effects in our posts.


----------



## 23cicero

It would would have been absolutely terrible to have the Random Number Generator pick me me me (on all three pedal counts) only to have me not be able to collect the 3 great Empress Effects pedals because, well, I didn't say Empress Effects.

Tricky.


ps. I wish I had a dog with a melon on his head...


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Empress Effects ... what else is there to say


----------



## zontar

23cicero said:


> It would would have been absolutely terrible to have the Random Number Generator pick me me me


The Empress Effects being given away are a distortion, a fuzz, and an overdrive, not an echo or delay...


----------



## zontar

I almost hate to post twice in a row--but no rule against it.
And I do need to get to bed, and this means I've got another chance to win one of those Empress Effects--or maybe I'm just skewing the rest of the thread, and changing who does win...


----------



## gagauz

empress effects


----------



## zurn

Good morning Empress Effects!


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress effects and coffee = breakfast of kings


----------



## sulphur

My kingdom for an Empress effects!


----------



## AlterEgo

Staring at the window while thinking what I could do with Empress effects... good way to start the day!


----------



## LowWatt

Dear Empress Effects. I like you , do you like me?


----------



## sulphur

*Empress Effects!*


----------



## rearviewmirror2

This Empress Effects thread could use another entry. Pick me please!


----------



## Chubba

was practicing last night, and think i've decided that my multi-effects thingy is kinda crappy (seriously, i thought it sounded fine until yesterday!), and I'd like to start over with a pedal board - what better way to start with some empress effects?


----------



## Alex Csank

Anyone have any 'Empress'ions they want to share?


----------



## copperhead

Im in the pedal collecting mood
Empress! Empress! Empress! I wanna win​


----------



## Metal Man

Empress rules!

Another post FTW!


----------



## hollowbody

keeperofthegood said:


> Empress effects and coffee = breakfast of kings


That's pretty much my morning too so far! Though it's more pictures of Empress Effects gear and not actually gear  Hoping to rectify that soon.


----------



## torndownunit

I have nothing witty to say. Just another entry.

Who here are previous winners? I won what I think was one of the first contests for a mug and a Byoc tube screamer. I use both on a regular basis.

It was easier to win back then lol. Fewer users.


----------



## Rumble_b

I won a guitar strap once.

Now I will win an empress effects pedal!!

Maybe


----------



## Jeff B.

I'd love to have one of those and if I win one of those Empress Effects I'll put up products for a future giveaway.


----------



## pickslide

in for the win


----------



## Robert1950

*Gimme gimme some Empress Effects!*


----------



## bzrkrage

Third time a charm. Hello Empress Effects!


----------



## bzrkrage

Maybe the fourth! Empress Effects Rock!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## blam

I would like to thank Empress Effects for putting this on for us. Thank-you! you guys rock.


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super62

I love my Empress gear.


----------



## LowWatt

*empress* [ˈɛmprɪs] _n_ *1.* (Government, Politics & Diplomacy) the wife or widow of an emperor
*2.* (Government, Politics & Diplomacy) a woman who holds the rank of emperor in her own right
*3.* a woman of great power and influence


*ef·fect
*(







-f







kt







) _n._ *1. *Something brought about by a cause or agent; a result.
*2. *The power to produce an outcome or achieve a result; influence: _The drug had an immediate effect on the pain. The government's action had no effect on the trade imbalance._
*3. *A scientific law, hypothesis, or phenomenon: _the photovoltaic effect._
*4. *Advantage; avail: _used her words to great effect in influencing the jury._
*5. *The condition of being in full force or execution: _a new regulation that goes into effect tomorrow._
*6. **a. *Something that produces a specific impression or supports a general design or intention: _The lighting effects emphasized the harsh atmosphere of the drama._
*b. *A particular impression: _large windows that gave an effect of spaciousness._
*c. *Production of a desired impression: _spent lavishly on dinner just for effect._

*7. *The basic or general meaning; import: _He said he was greatly worried, or words to that effect._
*8. **effects* Movable belongings; goods.

_tr.v._ *ef·fect·ed*, *ef·fect·ing*, *ef·fects* *1. *To bring into existence.
*2. *To produce as a result.
*3. *To bring about. See Usage Note at affect[SUP]1[/SUP].


----------



## hollowbody

Rumble_b said:


> I won a guitar strap once.


You're doing better than me! I need some Empress Effects to even shiz up a touch.


----------



## Alex Csank

A friend of mine told me he can bench press 380 lbs. I told him "That's nothing! I can 'Empress' more than 100 watts for over an hour!"


----------



## krall

Empress Effects!!!!


----------



## hardasmum

krall said:


> Empress Effects!!!!


Empress Effects. Couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## The Grin

Some Coffee before guitar... I MIGHT miss how it sounds before I get the Empress Effect Pedal.


----------



## NGroeneveld

Yas marushka, I weel be meeting you at the Hunky Bills for peeking up zees Empress Effects pedalz. Be zeeink yoy later...


----------



## zdogma

Unfortunately our odds are getting worse all the time...EMPRESS EFFECTS.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Could everyone delete their responses? I would really appreciate it.

Thanks
TG


----------



## LowWatt

traynor_garnet said:


> Could everyone delete their responses? I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> TG


I will in exchange for a Traynor or a Garnet. ...then again, those amps do sound sweet with Empress Effects.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Three chances to win... Empress Effects is being very generous


----------



## Moosehead

three thumbs up for empress effects


----------



## gagauz

empress effects


----------



## hollowbody

Going on lunch. Wish there was a guitar store nearby where I could pick up some Empress Effects


----------



## gproud

I like Empress pedals!!!


----------



## copperhead

I want to try some Empress effects ,I cant find them locally


----------



## blam

hey guys, I heard someone was giving away some Empress Effects?


----------



## zdogma

Moosehead said:


> three thumbs up for empress effects


NO! 4 thumbs up! EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## davetcan

one for the road. Empress Effects Rule !!!


----------



## The Grin

blam said:


> hey guys, I heard someone was giving away some Empress Effects?


Ya, *Empress Effects* are giving away _Empress Effects_. Those silly *Empress Effects* guys dont know how much people want _Empress Effects._ Oh well... My Gain (pun intended).

On a serious note, I love how compact these things are.


----------



## AlterEgo

630 Empress Effects post!


----------



## blam

this empress effects thread will reach 1500 no problem.


----------



## LowWatt

blam said:


> this empress effects thread will reach 1500 no problem.


That's a lot of talk about Empress Effects. Impressive.


----------



## hollowbody

In all seriousness, I'm trying to work a deal to get an Empress Superdelay at the moment.

But, I hope to add one of these too!


----------



## Chito

Maybe I'll buy myself the distortion...


----------



## Guest

Lazy post: empress effects.


----------



## mhammer

Boy, *I'll* say it's lazy. You didn't even bother to capitalize the E in Empress. I'm telling!hwopv


----------



## corailz

I need another drive on my pedal board and one of thoses Empress Effects would be the best for me....


----------



## ben_allison

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Intrepid

Please count me in on this contest. Thank you.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Why are your posts still here? Delete them so I win.

TG


----------



## LowWatt

traynor_garnet said:


> Why are your posts still here? Delete them so I win.
> 
> TG


I set my terms many posts ago. If you want to be the only one in the Empress Effects contest, you know what you need to do.


----------



## butterknucket

Count me in as one of the candidates who could win these wonderful EMPRESS EFFECTS.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Boy, I'll say it's lazy. You didn't even bother to capitalize the E in Empress. I'm telling!hwopv


Steve and I have talked before about this exact thing when I was editing manuals and the branding is actually all lower case. Though they tend to use mixed case in correspondence.

But empress effects or Empress Effects is tossed around in their literature.


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects are definitely NOT Wafer Thin.*


----------



## ledfloyd

So it's doesn't have to be *E*mpress *E*ffects? It can be *e*mpress *e*ffects?


----------



## blam

Empress effects OD belongs on my pedalboard


----------



## hardasmum

Cleared room for an Empress Effects distortion on my pedalboard.


----------



## ruby7829

Empress Effects, here I come baby!


----------



## Robert1950

*Three Empress Effects pedals is better than a man with three buttocks.*


----------



## keeperofthegood

ledfloyd said:


> So it's doesn't have to be *E*mpress *E*ffects? It can be *e*mpress *e*ffects?





Robert1950 said:


> *Three Empress Effects pedals is better than a man with three buttocks.*


EMPRESS effects only has to be this post drawn  and all is good last time I groped about I only had one buttock  though in all fairness I only used one hand hmmm (NOW THIS would not be a good marketing post on the winners block LOL)


----------



## blam

hardasmum said:


> Cleared room for an Empress Effects distortion on my pedalboard.


I have room for all 3 empress effects pedals


----------



## urko99

I'll try to do this post again.


----------



## Moot

Blah, blah, blah... Empress Effects... blah, blah, blah, Harmonic, blah, blah, blah, Crunch, blah, blah, blah, Soundstage, blah, blah, blah, Guitar Gets You Laid! Blah, blah, blah... Empress Effects help with that.


----------



## Guest

ledfloyd said:


> So it's doesn't have to be *E*mpress *E*ffects? It can be *e*mpress *e*ffects?


Not sure. Look at their website. The logo? All lower case: empress effects. http://www.empresseffects.com/


----------



## zontar

Well, that empresseffects.com is a cool site--although I already checked it out when I first saw this thread.

Had to see what Empress Effects were all about...

I like what I saw.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Awesome post Mooh!


----------



## hummingway

Effects fects cts s _Effects *effects *_*effects ​EFFECTS Empress Effects!*


----------



## ledfloyd

Still almost a week left in the Empress Effects Post Contest. ><


----------



## neldom

Could always use more Empress Effects!


----------



## krall

Empress Effects red Distortion pedal looks like something i'd like!


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Grin

Enjoying a Pumpkin Ale and hoping a for a Empress Effect pedal.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Yerba Mate and silence... common Empress Effects I need to fill this quiet in!


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects


----------



## hardasmum

I was hoping to be the post of the beast. Empress Effects are so tempting.


----------



## The Grin

hardasmum said:


> I was hoping to be the post of the beast. Empress Effects are so tempting.


If you win the Empress Effect pedal, i'll call shenanigans. Fallowed by applause.


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects


----------



## zontar

Up late again, thinking of winning some Empress Effects.


----------



## zurn

Empress Effects will make my day!


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress "Two Sheds" Effects. *


----------



## sulphur

empress effects!


----------



## Metal#J#

!!!!!!!!!!!Empress Effects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress Effects. Because that's a bottle without a rubber nipple!


----------



## LowWatt

Dear Empress Effects,
No one knows yet, but my new post Black Devils Brigade band project is called Champion Lover.
Sincerely,
Me


----------



## db62

Many thanks to Empress Effects and GC!


----------



## traynor_garnet

soon . . . 

TG


----------



## rollingdam

one more time for empress effects


----------



## shoretyus

One more for the Empress.... 
One more for the road


----------



## The Grin

I was just reminded of the one that got away... An LTD K-500... maybe a new Empress Effect pedal will take away the sting.


----------



## Chubba

When I receive my Empress Effects, I will turn the 'suck' setting to 0, and the 'awesome' to 11.


----------



## copperhead

Im in for another chance to win 
thank Empress


----------



## blam

I dream of empress effects.


----------



## Alex Csank

Is this Empress Effects thing still happening? If so, please count me in for at least one more entry!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

I think some Empress Effects would round out the month quite nicely. One more time please...


----------



## mrmatt1972

hee hee hee, I'm going to win again!


----------



## hollowbody

When's the deadline for the Empress Effects giveaway? I'm too lazy to wind the thread back to page 1


----------



## hardasmum

私はempress effectsが大好きです


----------



## AlterEgo

hollowbody said:


> When's the deadline for the Empress Effects giveaway? I'm too lazy to wind the thread back to page 1


 :rockon:The Empress Effects giveaway contest runs until Monday October 31st at 9:00 PM EST


----------



## Moosehead

gimme some lovin, and all your empress effects too...


----------



## copperhead

A few more days yet ......I want a Empress :rockon2:


----------



## Mr Yerp

Very curious about the Empress Effects Fuzz. And the others for that matter!


----------



## Robert1950

*The Empress Effect Strikes Back!*


----------



## woodnoize

empress effects: TNG


----------



## LowWatt

Robert1950 said:


> *The Empress Effect Strikes Back!*


True, but you never hear anyone say Return of The Empress Effect


----------



## Metal Man

And here we post again


----------



## hollowbody

The only thing that could brighten up this dreary TO day is a nice, shiny new Empress Effects pedal!


----------



## sulphur

*empress effects!*


----------



## sulphur

*empress effects!*


----------



## bzrkrage

here goes try #5 Empress Effects!


----------



## ne1roc

I want one Empress Effect!


----------



## ne1roc

Maybe two Empress Effects?


----------



## ne1roc

Or all three Empress Effects!:banana:


----------



## dradlin

Thanks for the opportunity Empress Effects!


----------



## Guest

ne1roc said:


> Or all three!:banana:


None of those posts can win it. Read the empress effects contest rules.


----------



## blam

if a winning post is picked without Empress Effects in it, is it still a winning post?


----------



## Guest

blam said:


> if a winning post is picked without Empress Effects in it, is it still a winning post?


No. They'll keep picking. See the rules... (empress effects)


----------



## blam

cool. that's cut the entries down to about 1/2. more chances for me to win an Empress Effects unit.


----------



## sulphur

empress effects! 8D


----------



## blam

empress effects! =)


----------



## Moot

I'm impressed with Empress Effects. Very cool.


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> None of those posts can win it. Read the empress effects contest rules.


bah! I was sitting here giggling to myself about all these posts in the Empress Effects contest thread that didn't qualify, pleased at how my chances were getting better (or at least not worse) with every disqualified entry, and here you had to go and ruin it, Ian! 

Fie on you! 

I think it only fair that you send me the pedal if you win :banana:

Empress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress Effects


----------



## blam

lol.

im pretty sure once this page passes no one will notice his post.

ps. empress effects look pretty


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> bah! I was sitting here giggling to myself about all these posts in the Empress Effects contest thread that didn't qualify, pleased at how my chances were getting better (or at least not worse) with every disqualified entry, and here you had to go and ruin it, Ian!
> 
> Fie on you!
> 
> I think it only fair that you send me the pedal if you win :banana:
> 
> Empress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress EffectsEmpress Effects




So many disqualified posts -- seemed so wrong. Still, I don't think people read that closely. The empress effects post contest rules will probably still elude many posters.


----------



## LowWatt

Knock Knock
- Who's There
Empress Effects
- Empress Effects Who?
Empress Effects should give me a Distortion pedal because I'm frigging awesome.

Sue me, I'm a musician not a comedian.


----------



## zdogma

iaresee said:


> No. They'll keep picking. See the rules... (empress effects)


Hmm guess i should have read the rules EMPRESS EFFECTS.


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> So many disqualified posts -- seemed so wrong. Still, I don't think people read that closely. The empress effects post contest rules will probably still elude many posters.


I have to include myself in that list. My first few posts didn't qualify either 






















Empress Effects!


----------



## zdogma

I went back to repair all my posts EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## blam

anyone else watchign the coldplay concert on youtube?

I wonder if they use any Empress Effects


----------



## pickslide

another one please


----------



## sulphur

*empress effects, yep.*


----------



## blam

this one is for nkjanssen

*
Happiness is............

*EMPRESS EFFECTS


----------



## Rumble_b

Had to edit my empress effects posts to say empress effects.

Empress effects!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

One more time for luck with winning some new Empress Effects!!!


----------



## blam

* ...humbucking pickups plus maple fretboard - bad idea?*

No, and neither are Empress Effects.


----------



## The Grin

Sigh.... Empress Effects, how you tease me...


----------



## Rongitpiker

Empress have the best pedals !


----------



## Rongitpiker

*Good idea Eddie Van Halen uses maple with humbuckers*



blam said:


> * ...humbucking pickups plus maple fretboard - bad idea?*
> 
> No, and neither are Empress Effects.


 Some people notice a brighter spankier sound but it is subtle to me. Eddie Van Halen uses humbuckers with a maple fingerboard and it sounds great. It is all personal taste. Empress effect pedals rock too !!!!!


----------



## Rongitpiker

I want many Empresses.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I wanna win. After all...I'm no LOSER!!


----------



## hummingway

Empressed for time but empressed by by them just the same! Empress Effects!


----------



## zdogma

I LOVE my EMPRESS EFFECTS vintage modified superdelay. It is far and away the best delay i have ever used, the tape delay sim is just stellar.


----------



## Guest

Did any of you enter the empress effects video contest they just held?


----------



## The Grin

I know nothing of such Empress Effect contest.


----------



## urko99

here's my post for the trio!


----------



## hardasmum

I wants some Empress Effects!


----------



## blam

nkjanssen said:


> Soy un perdedor
> I'm a loser, baby
> So why don't you give me an Empress Overdrive?


Bravo, sir. 

Still hoping to win an empress effects OD here....


----------



## zontar

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Imagine this with Empress Effects-

Baby, let me be 
Baby, set me free 
I'm on my knees 
I'm beggin' you, please 
Won't you set me free if you don't want me? 
Baby, let me be 

A'baby, let me be 
A'baby, set me free 
You treat me so bad 
You make me so sad 
Won't you set me free if you don't want me? 
Baby, let me be 
_Ooooooh! 
Waaaaaah hoo! _

[/FONT]


----------



## Soultone

Can't beat free pedals.


----------



## Spike

One more try. Thank you Empress Effects!


----------



## ruby7829

Empress Effects are Awwweeeessommmme.


----------



## sulphur

empress effects


----------



## blam

Empress effects would sound great on my marshall


----------



## zontar

Well you can take it any way you want 
You can shake it 'til it's back to front 
You can rock it 'til it's inside out 
Let me tell you what it's all about 
It's a rock 'n roll symphony 
And it's gonna be the death of me 
They call me Blue Suede Schubert 
The King of the Bop 
(Empress Effects, Emp-ress effects) 
Blue Suede Schubert 
I just can't stop 
(Empress Effects, Emp-ress effects)
When I get that beat, my music is complete 
(Empress Effects, Emp-ress effects)
Oooow!


----------



## hollowbody

feel like i'm coming down with something. hopefully GC will ship my some Empress Effects to keep my spirits up!


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Don't we ALL need a mainline injection of Empress Effects - kinda like a guitarist's flu shot to ward off the winter blues??


----------



## LowWatt

I am impressed with how empress effects have affected Guitars Canada,


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I would love to win a box from Empress Effects.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Would anyone at Empress Effects be angry that I posted twice in a row. I hope not.


----------



## copperhead

In for another chance at Empress effects


----------



## Robert1950

*Those Empress Effects will be MINE !!!*


----------



## blam

We are all such whores for empress effects


----------



## hardasmum

I've got the rocking pneumonia, I need a shot of Empress Effects!


----------



## The Grin

Time for sleep... I will have dreams of working at Empress Effects..


----------



## sulphur

empress effects


----------



## zontar

I have always thought 
in the back of my mind
Empress Effects

I have always thought 
that the world was unkind 
except for Empress Effects

Do I have to spell it out?

E-M-P-R-E-S-S
E-F-F-E-C-T-S


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects fuzz - awesome baby


----------



## zurn

Thanks Empress Effects.


----------



## ne1roc

iaresee said:


> None of those posts can win it. Read the empress effects contest rules.


 Fixed! 

Thanks Mr. Empress Effects rules enforcer!


----------



## copperhead

I hope i win an Empress stompbox


----------



## keeperofthegood

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNING

* EmpresS 
EffectS*


----------



## LowWatt

Wow 770 posts for Empress EFFECTS and there are still a few days to go.


----------



## shoretyus

#770 is the one


----------



## The Grin

shoretyus said:


> #770 is the one


It is but your not #770 and #771 (you) cant win because it dosent have *Empress Effect* in it, as per stated by the rules to have in every qualified post.


----------



## Metal Man

And away we post!


----------



## Metal Man

Empress effects FTW


----------



## Metal Man

Did I say Empress Effects rules?


----------



## hollowbody

just-got-to-work-and-signed-on-to-win-an-Empress-Effects-pedal-post!


----------



## keeperofthegood

773


Metal Man said:


> And away we post!


774


Metal Man said:


> Empress effects FTW


775


Metal Man said:


> Did I say Empress Effects rules?


NO YES YES.  you didn't say EMPRESS EFFECTS in post 773


----------



## sulphur

_*empress effects*_


----------



## LowWatt

shoretyus said:


> #770 is the one


Awesome!!! We have confirmation. Empress Effects please send me my pedal.


----------



## bzrkrage

Here we go people, hope the Empress Effects karma guru`s are watching, here 7!


----------



## Merlin

I've been craving an Empress Effects ParaEQ for ages, but one of these new dirt pedals would keep me happy for a while!


----------



## sulphur

_*empress effects...*_


----------



## blam

this empress effects thread has really slowed down.


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects are okay, they sleep all night and they work all day.*


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Empress Effects look awesome. Please send all of them to me. Or share with others as well. Or send to me. Yeah that sounds good.


----------



## The Grin

I cant wait to hear what these* Empress Effect* Pedals sound like on *BASS*


----------



## k tone

Man those new pedals look great - in.


----------



## copperhead

<3 <3<3 Empress <3<3<3


----------



## LowWatt

Merlin said:


> I've been craving an Empress Effects ParaEQ for ages, but one of these new dirt pedals would keep me happy for a while!


Me too. I really want to pop an Empress Effects ParaEQ after some over the top bass fuzz and see what I can create.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Me too. I really want to pop an Empress Effects ParaEQ after some over the top bass fuzz and see what I can create.


Same here, an Empress Effects ParaEQ is near the top of my wish list.


----------



## hummingway

I've been falling behind! Empress Effects!


----------



## ledfloyd

Me too. I gotta Post more in this Empress Effects Contest thread... damn work
[h=1][/h]


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects oh yeah)


----------



## AlterEgo

+1 for Empress Effects


----------



## sivs

something to go with my empress trem?


----------



## Moot

Yay! Empress Effects! Yay! Empress Effects! Yay! Empress Effects! Yay! Empress Effects!


----------



## hughesp

I'd love to get some Empress pedals!


----------



## hardasmum

800 for Empress Effects!!!


----------



## pickslide

gimmie gimmie gimmie


----------



## scratch

*one more time*

Empress Effects your friends ...


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## Guest

I recommend the empress effects superdelay...often.  http://www.empresseffects.com/superdelay.html


----------



## Feral Feline

*Greetings from the Orient GC Boarders & Empress Effects*

The last piece of the puzzle, have most of what I need on my board, but no dirt...

Long time lurker, no dirt on the board, so thought this contest was perfect for a first post. 
So, by way of introduction, a brief snippet of info: I split my time between Asia and Canada and hope to someday become proficient with six strings... meanwhile, I'm in a blues band, Celtic band and a Bluegrass band. I plan on having a Canadian Pedals Only board, winning these new pedals from Empress Effects would be a great start as I'm a fan of Empress Effects. In fact, I could easily have an Empress Effects Only board. 

Cheers,
FF
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sulphur

Empress Effects!!!!


----------



## LowWatt

Feral Feline said:


> The last piece of the puzzle, have most of what I need on my board, but no dirt...
> 
> Long time lurker, no dirt on the board, so thought this contest was perfect for a first post.
> So, by way of introduction, a brief snippet of info: I split my time between Asia and Canada and hope to someday become proficient with six strings... meanwhile, I'm in a blues band, Celtic band and a Bluegrass band. I plan on having a Canadian Pedals Only board, winning these new pedals from Empress Effects would be a great start as I'm a fan of Empress Effects. In fact, I could easily have an Empress Effects Only board.
> 
> Cheers,
> FF
> :smilie_flagge17:


Welcome to the forum. Good luck in your persuit of Empress Effects.


----------



## copperhead

I want an Empress


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Three Empress Effects Pedals, all in a line,
Maybe one o' those pedals will be mine, mine, mine!


----------



## blam

you say goodbye
and i say hello...empress effects.


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> I recommend the empress effects superdelay...often.  http://www.empresseffects.com/superdelay.html


Yup, I've been wanting on for a while. I'm starting to find that I need access to more delay settings than my standard DMM set to slap. I have a trade offer sent to someone with an Empress Effects Superdelay. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects


----------



## sulphur

empress effects my drive...


----------



## gt90

Empress Effects makes some nice looking pedals.


----------



## urko99

Lets give it another go!


----------



## blam

lucky # 818.... daddy needs a new empress effects pedal....


----------



## The Grin

*YOU CALL THAT AN EMPRESS EFFECT PEDAL?*








*THIS IS AN EMPRESS EFFECT PEDAL!*


----------



## neldom

Does anyone else like Empress effects?


----------



## sulphur

I like Empress Effects!


----------



## krall

...I like Empress Effects even more!


----------



## butterknucket

Did you know that if I won these EMPRESS EFFECTS we could obtain world peace? Just think of how wonderful that would be! All of the world's problems could be resolved simply by me winning these EMPRESS EFFECTS!

Now that you know, let it happen!

Let me win these EMPRESS EFFECTS!

Don't disappoint me and the rest of the world by not letting me win these EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## Robert1950

*These three Empress Effects and me - the perfect foursome. *


----------



## gt90

Impressed with Empress Effects


----------



## LowWatt

nkjanssen said:


> Did you know?
> 
> "Feces Sperm Fest" is an anagram for "Empress Effects".
> 
> That's one to grow on.


Wow...I didn't think Empress Effects could sound even sexier.


----------



## keeperofthegood

nkjanssen said:


> Did you know?
> 
> "Feces Sperm Fest" is an anagram for "Empress Effects".
> 
> That's one to grow on.



OMFG only on sterile medium :O

 But I bet to get best growth results it would need to be serenaded though an Empress Effects.


----------



## butterknucket

I could take these Empress Effects with me on a fishing trip to Crotch Lake (yes, it actually exists).


----------



## neldom

An Empress effect a day will cure what ails ya.


----------



## butterknucket

Not winning these Empress Effects will ail me.


----------



## butterknucket

Now that I own a flaming gong, winning these Empress Effects will fulfill all of my Rock and Roll fantasies.


----------



## zdogma

I do not have a flaming gong, but i still want more EMPRESS EFFECTS!!!


----------



## hummingway

The end is in sight! Empress Effects!


----------



## sulphur

*FUZZ DISTORTION DRIVE

Empress Effects*


----------



## hardasmum

Draw the winners of the Empress Effects already!!! It's killing me!


----------



## copperhead

Im loving this Empress Effects contest


----------



## The Grin

So very sleepy.. Waking up early to post on the Empress Effects thread is taxing on a guy.


----------



## butterknucket

There are two fire trucks outside of my house (for real) and I'm posting on here to win these Empress Effects.


----------



## butterknucket

The fire trucks have left, and I would still like to win these Empress Effects.


----------



## sulphur

No fire trucks here and I'd like to win those Empress Effects too.


----------



## butterknucket

I'd like to win these Empress Effects more than you, and you, and YOU!


----------



## hollowbody

Also no fire trucks here, but a couple hungry cats circling my feet. Wonder if Empress Effects pedals are edible?


----------



## butterknucket

I wouldn't eat the Empress Effects that I'm going to win, but I might drink the battery acid from the complimentary batteries that come with them. They do come with batteries, right?


----------



## butterknucket

I'm going to email Empress Effects and ask them if their pedals come with complementary batteries.


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> I'm going to email Empress Effects and ask them if their pedals come with complementary batteries.


No empress effects pedals run off batteries. These might, but all the other bigger box ones: no.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

World series goes to game 7. Empress Effects. Hockey pucks.


----------



## zontar

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]People were proud in Doubleback Alley 
Neighbors were loud, but ever so pally 
People would shout, joking about 
The smoke and the soot, Mother would put 
The milk bottles out 

We had a good time with Empress Effects...[/FONT]


----------



## hummingway

Did I win yet? Empress Effects!


----------



## zontar

Godfrey Daniel 
He ain't done nothing wrong 
Let him go back to Ohio 
Or wherever he belong 

And leave me to win the Empress Effects--or at least one of them...


----------



## gagauz

empress effects - future sound of canada (or boards of london if vice versa)))


----------



## zurn

Thanks for the great Effects Empress!


----------



## gagauz

empress effects randomly looking for someone space on our boards


----------



## mrmatt1972

Good Morning!


----------



## Robert1950

*I want me some good ol' Empress Effects.*


----------



## keeperofthegood

Coffee with chili and cinnamon and chocolate sauce what a way to sit back and plot what I would do with my EMPRESS EFFECTS


----------



## db62

Room on the board for some Empress Effects!


----------



## AlterEgo

I can't wait to use Empress effects in my setup! BTW: WOW 861 post!!!


----------



## LowWatt

AlterEgo said:


> I can't wait to use Empress effects in my setup! BTW: WOW 861 post!!!


I know. I looked at them all and I can't even decide which Empress Effect I want most ...well I want the ParaEQ most, but in this contest all the dirt looks equally awesome.


----------



## hardasmum

LowWatt said:


> AlterEgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to use Empress effects in my setup! BTW: WOW 861 post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I looked at them all and I can't even decide which Empress Effect I want most ...well I want the ParaEQ most, but in this contest all the dirt looks equally awesome.
Click to expand...

I am jonesing for the Empress Effects distortion!


----------



## Alex Csank

Need one of these Empress Effects pedals!!!


----------



## urko99

Sure would look good on my pedal board!


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects :banana:


----------



## hollowbody

I'm hoping for the fuzz myself. though i wouldn't turn-up my nose at any Empress Effects pedal!


----------



## Robert1950

I am going to have a lot of fun with these Empress Effects when I win them.


----------



## butterknucket

I would like to win these Empress Effects.


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## blam

please sir, may I have some more empress effects?


----------



## The Grin

Well played good sir. Well played. BUT you made one fatal flaw. I get my Empress Effect first....


----------



## sulphur

blam said:


> please sir, may I have some more empress effects?


Ahaha, good one.
empress effects...


----------



## brimc76

I can't wait to add an Empress Effects pedal to my board.


----------



## bzrkrage

Empress Effects, try this for size! Here's #9!


----------



## copperhead

Im in for another chance at the Empress Effects


----------



## zdogma

SO many Empress effects now. I remember when they just made the trem.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Empress Effects trick or treat - I think they'd sound real neat.


----------



## Feral Feline

The Para EQ was the first of the many Empress Effects I fell in lust with . 
However, I still need dirt on my board.

With apologies to William Carlos Williams...


The Red Empress Effects

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*so much depends
upon
a red distortion
pedal
glazed with sweat
and beer
beside the cute
chicks.
*[/FONT]


----------



## Feral Feline

LowWatt said:


> Welcome to the forum. Good luck in your persuit of Empress Effects.


Thanks LowWatt! I'll pursue Empress Effects pedals with cash if I have to! (Well, I will, as chances are slim I'll win. Shore is fun though...)

FF


----------



## Feral Feline

One more attempt to win an Empress Effects pedal, and then Zeds...

Love Empress Pedals
A Germ Drive please, catches cold
harmonics softly


FF


----------



## LowWatt

Feral Feline said:


> Thanks LowWatt! I'll pursue Empress Effects pedals with cash if I have to! (Well, I will, as chances are slim I'll win. Shore is fun though...)
> 
> FF


Definitely. Empress Effects have really offered up a generous prize here. An internet contest of nothing but prizes that I might pay full price for.


----------



## Feral Feline

*Where's the off switch?!?*

Can't seem to stop, must sleep (it's midnight here :zzz:, noon in Ottawa, 12:30 in Newfoundland (well actually 1:30)... Last one for tonight/day, I promise...



Brazen as summer
sun searing my retina,
Empress Effects Fuzz


----------



## ledfloyd

emprEss effEcts. There, that'll stand out....


----------



## sulphur

EmPrEsS EfFeCtS. 8P


----------



## PaulS

An Empress Effects pedal would look good on my pedalboard...


----------



## blam

the new black keys song is fantastic. I wonder if he use an Empress Effects Fuzz pedal....


----------



## The Grin

Ill trade you my candy for an Empress Effect Pedal


----------



## The Grin

The Grin said:


> Ill trade you my candy for an Empress Effect Pedal





nkjanssen said:


> I'm going as an Empress Tremolo for Halloween.





blam said:


> the new black keys song is fantastic. I wonder if he use an Empress Effects Fuzz pedal....


Wow 3 Edmonton posts in a row that want an Empress Effect Pedal. Its like a double rainbow


----------



## blam

we're deprived over here in the west... we need to get in on the empress effects giveaway to be cool like the easterners.


----------



## hollowbody

blam said:


> we're deprived over here in the west... we need to get in on the empress effects giveaway to be cool like the easterners.


pfft, you'll need more than that! Empress Effects will only get you so far


----------



## The Grin

Were already pretty cool over here but it takes hard work in the oil fields for that kind a awesome... Empress Effects will just give us a very nice break.


----------



## gt90

I think I'll find the sound I'm looking for with these Empress Effects.


----------



## hollowbody

Taking a REALLY late lunch today! Are Empress Effects edible??


----------



## sulphur

I'd eat some Empress Effects.


----------



## blam

Foo fighters concert tonight. DAve would sound legendary with some empress effects.


----------



## mhammer

900 posts for Empress? That's what I'd call curb appeal!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Our friends at Empress Effects have generously put up THREE of its newest pedals for our members to take a chance at winning. We will be drawing three posts at the conclusion of this post contest and the winners will receive one of the pedals.
> 
> These are brand new pedals out from Empress and the buzz is already getting loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Empress Effects to get all the details on these new pedals as well as all the product offerings
> 
> 
> 
> Post Contest Rules
> 
> 1) Contest is open to all members of GC
> 2) You may post as many times as you want (within reason) keep it to a few entries per day
> 3) Contest runs until Monday October 31st at 9:00 PM EST
> 4) Winners are drawn by random number generator, selecting the post number from all posts made to this thread
> 5) Each post made must contain the name of our sponsor, Empress Effects
> 
> 
> Good luck to all and many thanks to Empress Effects for putting up these pedals !!!!


Just a few days to go folks. Good luck to all


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Empress Effects are nice.


----------



## copperhead

It would be nice to win an Empress EFFECTSkksjur


----------



## mister.zed

I too would like to win free Empress (Impress?) Effects.


----------



## pickslide

I would very much like to win please.


----------



## dradlin

Empress Effects!


----------



## smorgdonkey

Did I win this yet?


----------



## LowWatt

smorgdonkey said:


> Did I win this yet?


Nope. all your Empress Effects are belong to me.


----------



## blam

Empress Effects are making me slack off at work.


----------



## The Grin

Is that a Empress Effect Pedal?


----------



## zdogma

91 pages of empress effects fans. Best contest so far!


----------



## blam

i thoguht this empress effects post contest would run into the 1500s. but i dont think we'll get there by monday


----------



## Guest

Took a moment from my day to play through the glorious combination of my empress effects superdelay and my tweed deluxe.

Glorious indeed.


----------



## hummingway

Will we hit 1000 posts? Empress Effects!


----------



## mrmatt1972

blam said:


> i thoguht this empress effects post contest would run into the 1500s. but i dont think we'll get there by monday


I'll do my best to help


----------



## mrmatt1972

*still trying to help reach 1500*

still trying to help reach 1500 9kkhhd :wave:


----------



## The Grin

One more penny in the jar for 1500 Empress Effect Pedal fans.


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## LowWatt

hummingway said:


> Will we hit 100 posts?


Post 920 for Empress Effects says maybe.


----------



## jimihendrix

I'm innit...to winnit...or...um...one of 'em...


----------



## hardasmum

I really want to be post #1000 in the Empress Effects post contest...not as good as actually winning though


----------



## hollowbody

hardasmum said:


> I really want to be post #1000 in the Empress Effects post contest...not as good as actually winning though


I'd like to be #999 - always the bridesmaid, never the bride.

I'll probably feel that way when teh Empress Effects contest is over too.


----------



## zdogma

iaresee said:


> Took a moment from my day to play through the glorious combination of my empress effects superdelay and my tweed deluxe.
> 
> Glorious indeed.


Yeah its probably the best sounding delay that i've used in front of the amp, works just as well as in the loop. EMPRESS EFFECTS!!!


----------



## Robert1950

*When I WIN these Empress Effects, I am going to have fun.*


----------



## krall

Empress Effects pedals...Please come my way!


----------



## zontar

Hour after hour in an ivory tower 
A thousand and nothings to do 
Spending the day in a colorful way 
Blue upon blue upon blue 

Psychedelicatessen 
Fricasse Empress Effects (Well not really) 
Toffee and mackerel gateau 
Empress Effects in the sky

(Or rather between my guitar & amp.)
(Unless I'm in the sky)


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Empress Effects - need anything else be said?


----------



## copperhead

Empress Effects & some beer please :food-smiley-004:lofu


----------



## woodnoize

empress effects impress!


----------



## Robert1950

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!! Empress Effects !!! Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh !!!*


----------



## k tone

I would take any one of them.


----------



## ruby7829

Man do I need an Empress Effects pedal.


----------



## Guest

Up late. Gin martinis. Some guitar. And my empress effects. Holding court.


----------



## puckhead

empress effects yes indeed, doo dah, doo dah


----------



## puckhead

empress effects is what I need, oh the doo dah day


----------



## zontar

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I feel good 
I feel bad 
I feel happy 
I feel sad 
Do you think I'm in love? (aahaah) 
I must be in love 

or it's the anticipation of winning one of the Empress Effects (or it's love & anticipation)
[/FONT]


----------



## The Grin

ermma.... im a ;...j;[email protected]#% drunk.... mhmmm.. HJey... Empress Effect.. I love you man... Your cool s**t.... Ya man, sorry I grabed your woman. love you [email protected]#


----------



## Moosehead

The Empress effected me in memphis


----------



## LowWatt

Helping a friend move this morning. I would like an Empress Effect as a reward.


----------



## zurn

Saturday morning Empress Effects bump!


----------



## copperhead

zurn said:


> Saturday morning Empress Effects bump!


Saturday morning Empress Effects bump! from me
good one ....zurn​


----------



## shoretyus

The Grin said:


> ermma.... im a ;...j;[email protected]#% drunk.... mhmmm.. HJey... Empress Effect.. I love you man... Your cool s**t.... Ya man, sorry I grabed your woman. love you [email protected]#


You can have her... she's to large for me ...


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I came for a Empress Effects Saturday bump only to find others beat me to it...

It feels like Tuesday now.


----------



## Budda

Empress Effects Saturday Style!


----------



## krall

I want a Empress Effects Germ Drive!


----------



## Robert1950

*Empress Effects vibrations yay-ay positive.*


----------



## Beatles

I'm in again.....couple of days left...


----------



## jimihendrix

post 

#950...


----------



## copperhead

Im in for the Empress effect contest


----------



## blam

Empress effects are wonderful.


----------



## Feral Feline

*1500 Posts can't be wrong...*

Doing my part to get 1500 posts, sure, but to get an Empress Effects pedal is the name of the game.


----------



## Feral Feline

Wedding gig today, 
celtic tunes. No rehearsal.
Need Empress Effects


----------



## Moot

Good morning, Empress Effects!


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Buy Empress Effects - let's all keep it Canadian, eh?


----------



## flashPUNK

Boom shalaka


----------



## Feral Feline

*With apologies to Dylan Thomas...*

*Do not go gentle into that good nightclub, *
*Old age should burn and rage at close of pub; *
*Rage, rage against the dying of the tube-amp light.*
*Though wise men at song's end know dark tone is right, 
Because their licks had forked no lightning they 
Do not go gentle into that good nightclub.*
*Good men, the last sound-wave by, crying how bright 
Their frail tones might have danced in a Celestion greenback array, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the EL34s' light.*
*Wild Music Man players who caught and sang the Sunn amp in flight, 
And learn, too late, they grooved it on its way, 
Do not go gentle into that good nightclub.*
*Grave men, hear Deathklok, who shred with blinding might 
Blind eyes could blaze like The Meteors playing Bombay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the tube-amp's light.*
*And you, my Empress Effects, there on the rad height, 
Curse, bless me now with your fierce tones, I pray. 
Do not go gentle into that good nightclub. 
Rage, rage against the dying of the EL34s' light.*


----------



## urko99

Why not one more bump!


----------



## sulphur

Nine sixty one...

Empress Effects


----------



## The Grin

I went to a Halloween party last night.. I just tossed this on.










If Empress Effects wants a Mascot for an up coming Metal Pedal, im sure I can raise this guy from the dead.


----------



## keeperofthegood

1/4ish cup chick peas
1/4ish cup green peas
1 tblsish dried vegies
1-1/2ish cup water
pinch of Kasoori methi
pinch of Garam masala
pinch of Fenugreek seed
pinch of Celery seed
A spoonish of Ghee
bring to the boil for a little bit
whisk in 2 beaten eggs (ok it really was 2 eggs)
add 1 cupish of couscous 
pinch of salt
let sit 5 minutes and eat!

 only things missing were any sort of measuring instrument other than the palm of my hand and an Empress Effects pedal!


----------



## sulphur

Empress Empress Empress
Effects Effects Effects

Give to me all three please!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

sulphur said:


> Empress Empress Empress
> Effects Effects Effects
> 
> Give to me all three please!


It appears you've already got an echo, so these Empress Effects pedals could be handy.


----------



## LowWatt

flashPUNK said:


> Boom shalaka


Boom shalak lak boom Empress Effects.


----------



## zontar

It's lookin' good, it's lookin' good
It's lookin' good, it's lookin' good
It's lookin' good!

Or in the case of Empress Effects-

It's soundin' good, it's soundin' good
It's soundin' good, it's soundin' good
It's soundin' good!

(And it's about time I credit Neil Innes for the songs I'm adapting.)


----------



## neldom

Ummmmm... Empress Effects?


----------



## zontar

Cannibal chiefs chew Camembert cheese 
'cause chewing keeps 'em cheeky 
Big Fat Fred sticks fur to his head 
'cause he thinks fur makes him freaky 
Benjamin Bland and his Bugle Band blow the blues bi-weekly 
_(Empress Effects) _
How many pies can a porpoise poise on purpose if she pleases?


----------



## sulphur

I want some dirt, drive and fuzz.

Oh, and some Empress Effects would be nice too...


----------



## sulphur

Is that an Empress Effect in your pocket?


----------



## Robert1950

*It's,..... Empress Effects Flying Circus!*


----------



## zdogma

Oh how i want my Empress Effects....


----------



## sulphur

*Empress
Effects
Empress 
Effects
Empress
Effects*


----------



## zurn

Empress effects love, once more.


----------



## hummingway

Two more days? The moment will arrive soon. Will we still call Empress when the blush is off? Empress Effects!


----------



## keeperofthegood

hummingway said:


> Two more days? The moment will arrive soon. Will we still call Empress when the blush is off?



Yes Empress Effects I will respect you in the morning.


----------



## mrmatt1972

One last kick at this contest.


----------



## hummingway

What kind of a person is a guitar player? The kind that will, after finally reading the rules go through 981 posts to edit his own to add "Empress Effects!" to each. Don't ask me how I know that about guitarists!

Empress Effects!


----------



## LowWatt

nkjanssen said:


> Going to carve pumpkins. Will do one in the shape of an Empress Tremolo.


Just keep stepping on that homemade Empress Effect until it locks in on the beat.


----------



## butterknucket

I would very much like to win these Empress Effects.


----------



## blam

thinking of empress effects makes happy


----------



## zdogma

hummingway said:


> What kind of a person is a guitar player? The kind that will, after finally reading the rules go through 981 posts to edit his own to add "Empress Effects!" to each. Don't ask me how I know that about guitarists!
> 
> Empress Effects!


Yes, I did this. But i used the search feature. EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Trick or treat, Empress Effects!


----------



## keeperofthegood

There are those that know how to chill, relax, play, laugh and have fun. There are those that do not. Of the former they are all here all wanting to win an EMPRESS EFFECTS. Of the later well, Skynet will be late with the Christmas bonus this year.


----------



## The Grin

Empress Effects.. I am disappoint.... Because I haven't won yet.


----------



## Clean Channel

Thought I'd show off my Empress laden board again!


----------



## Guest

Tired. 4-year old had a costume party for his birthday.

So tired.

Empress effects.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Well there's clearly no room on that board for any more Empress Effects, so I guess you'll just have to let one of the rest of us win and discover the joys of Empress LOL!


----------



## ledfloyd

Wow. Almost at 1K posts for this Empress Effects giveaway


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Empress Effects are the perfect halloween gift.


----------



## zdogma

iaresee said:


> Tired. 4-year old had a costume party for his birthday.
> 
> So tired.
> 
> Empress effects.


Wait til he has his first sleepover!

EMPRESS EFFECTS ARE COOL!


----------



## copperhead

Empress Effects rule


----------



## hardasmum

Clean Channel said:


> Thought I'd show off my Empress laden board again!


Yeah. You have enough Empress Effects! Withdraw your entries! 

ps dig your Road Rage switcher, I have one myself.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Not to be read upside down. Empress Effects!!


----------



## keeperofthegood

Popping 1000









EMPRESS EFFECTS!
​


----------



## jimihendrix

What's better than 1,000...???...1,001 of course...!!!...


----------



## copperhead

Jeez i was going for 1000 ,we both lost ...Hey Jimi
But anyway im in for the Empress Effects draw


----------



## hollowbody

Man, I wanted 999, oh well.

When's this EMpress Effects contest over?!?!


----------



## jimihendrix

Contest runs until Monday October 31st at 9:00 PM EST


----------



## Feral Feline

*Rally...*

Lotta freakin' posting needed in this Empress Effects thread if it's going to reach 1500 posts. Two days, two days...


----------



## Robert1950

Empress Effects !!!


----------



## Feral Feline

Then after I fell in lust with the Empress Effects ParaEQ, I jones'd for the Vintage Modified Super Delay...


----------



## Feral Feline

Now that Empress Effects has come out with the be-end-all of pedal-based compressors, which I desperately want...


----------



## Feral Feline

...it got me thinking, "I hope Empress Effects makes a Flanger pedal soon," 'cause that's my all time favourite effect.


----------



## Feral Feline

...and another one I'd like to see from Empress Effects is an octaver, 'cause anything they do seems to sound good and have lotsa options/capabilities. Well, that's it for today. I hope my posts are "within reason", as per the rules – a few per day.


----------



## sulphur

101110111011

empress effects


----------



## jimihendrix

Binary code...???...

http://www.entrylevelprogrammer.com/HexDec/2049to3072.php


----------



## The Grin

I just changed my sons name to Empress Effect


----------



## LowWatt

Holy shit. We passed 1000. Nice work Empress Effects.


----------



## sulphur

The Grin said:


> I just changed my sons name to Empress Effect


Ahaha. lmao

empress effects


----------



## zontar

I grew up in the country 
Beside a chicken shack 
So I left for the city 
And I didn't look back 

Now, I'm livin' with effects (Empress Effects) 
Livin' with effects (Empress Effects) 
Yes, I'm livin' with effects (Empress Effects) 
Livin' with effects 

Or I will be...
Got none yet.


----------



## sulphur

One more for the Empress Effect Gipper.


----------



## zontar

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I have seen Empress Effects
Uproot trees with his bare hands 
I have seen [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Empress Effects'[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
Body building plans 

He's the strongest man 
The world has ever seen 
And if you take his courses 
He'll make you big and rough [/FONT]

Or just make your guitar more distorted, overdriven or fuzzysounding...


----------



## dino

I see a new Empress Pedal coming shortly to my pedal board


----------



## keeperofthegood

26 pages, 1023 (this one) posts.... I am going to congratulate the winners of this Empress Effects contests now because by the time it takes me to find the winning posts...


----------



## zdogma

I think keeper has the most posts in this thread. Empress effects should hire him for promotion.


----------



## zurn

Yes yes for the Effects Empress!


----------



## AlterEgo

thumbs up for Empress Effect!!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Empress Effects would be good for breakfast.


----------



## db62

Lotta posts for these Empress Effects!


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> Too much bourbon and Trappist ales and...Empress Effects!!!!!


I'm a big bourbon fan. Tried a Revel Stoke Spiced Whiskey yesterday instead of my usual Wild Turkey...stellar. It's going to be a nice cold-weather drink around here this winter.

Also: empress effects.


----------



## -TJ-

*B*_empress effects_*U*_empress effects_*M*_empress effects_*P*_empress effects _


----------



## keeperofthegood

zdogma said:


> I think keeper has the most posts in this thread. Empress effects should hire him for promotion.










I THANK YOU EMPRESS EFFECTS


BUT in all honesty I think the top post count probably goes to:

   *Robert1950* 







Deluxe Noodler Feedback Score 1 (100%)


----------



## copperhead

Wow Over a 1000 post
Thanks ...Empress Effects


----------



## Robert1950

I think I have about 35 of the 1030+ posts. But what gives the impression there may be more is the way I post to this *Empress Effects* thread.


----------



## ledfloyd

gotta bump this Empress Effects contest to the top


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> I'm a big bourbon fan. Tried a Revel Stoke Spiced Whiskey yesterday instead of my usual Wild Turkey...stellar. It's going to be a nice cold-weather drink around here this winter.
> 
> Also: empress effects.


Interesting. Always looking out for new options. In american whisky and empress effects.


----------



## hummingway

Empress Effects. Soon we'll know! largetongue


----------



## The Grin

Good morning Empress Effects Page 104


----------



## urko99

Time to bump to the top. Thanks Empress effects!


----------



## blam

Empress effects contest is almost over....


----------



## Robert1950

*Bla-blah, bla-blah, Blah. Empress Effects, bla-blah, bla-blah BLAH !!*


----------



## Intrepid

nkjanssen said:


> Trick or treat, smell my feet, give me....An Empress Distortion pedal!



Well done.


----------



## copperhead

Empress Effects :food-smiley-004:sdsre:thanks5qx:


----------



## The Grin

*I submit to you.. Sad Pumpkin
*








*I Recommend Empress Effects.*


----------



## butterknucket

I hope I can win these Empress Effects.


----------



## Guest

I'm actually a little disappointed we didn't get any snow. Pre-January snow is nice; whimsical.

empress effects


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Interesting. Always looking out for new options. In american whisky and empress effects.


I recommend the whiskey and empress effects.


----------



## mario

I'm in. Thank you Empress and GC....good luck to everyone.


----------



## zurn

There is always hope for an Empress Effect!


----------



## zontar

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Comic Sans MS, cursive]Hey Empress Effects song contest man 
Would you like to hear my song 
Bing Bang Bong 
Inky Pinky Parlez-Vous 
Wunderbar, oo-la-la 
Olé! [/FONT]

Or maybe something a little rougher & louder?


----------



## AlterEgo

1051 -> Empress Effects post ! kksjur


----------



## hardasmum

Trick or treat. Smell my feet. I think Empress Effects are neat!


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## zontar

Who else could make your bed and tidy up your room 
And wash your dirty socks out in between? 
Who else, in case you ever got run over, 
Would make certain that your underpants were clean? 
Oh Empress Effects, 
You're more than just the apple of my eye...


----------



## Robert1950

Impress with Empress Effects!


----------



## sulphur

EmprEss EffEcts!


----------



## The Grin

*tomorrow is the day!!! All hail empress effects!!*


----------



## sulphur

Stuff in another for an Empress Effect!


----------



## hummingway

Who? Oh yeah, Empress Effects!


----------



## ledfloyd

Just over 1 day left in this Empress Effects Post contest!


----------



## shosk9

Love to try Empress


----------



## AlterEgo

Empress effects, Empress effects, Empress effects, Empress effects!!!!!


----------



## bzrkrage

Empress Effects here we go with #10! (go the Fuzz)


----------



## Johnny Canuck

I've always wanted to score with an Empress. Unfortunately it looks like the closest I'll get will be Empress Effects LOL!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Empress Effects to end the week with some noise.


----------



## hollowbody

Just bought a new amp, so don't know if I need more dirt, but I've never owned an Empress Effects pedal before, so why not?!


----------



## flashPUNK

Another one for me


----------



## sulphur

Empressario Effectionados.

Translation, give me some pedals please!


----------



## urko99

one more bump!


----------



## PaulS

Last chance to win an EMPRESS EFFECTS PEDAL... fingers are crossed!


----------



## The Grin

*its counting down!! Empress effects soon!!*


----------



## blam

These empress effects are all mine.


----------



## krall

No..Those Empress Effects will be all mine!


----------



## copperhead

I'm hoping the Empress Effects or at least one of them is mine


----------



## sulphur

Dress to Empress Effects change.


----------



## traynor_garnet

this is still open? cool

TG


----------



## LowWatt

Trick or treat or Empress Effects?


----------



## Robert1950

*Blimey! It's Empress Effects! Cor! Fook!*


----------



## Feral Feline

Empress Effects board
start it with GC contest
No others will do


----------



## Feral Feline

AlterEgo said:


> Empress effects, Empress effects, Empress effects, Empress effects!!!!!


Empress Effects, Empress Effects, Empress Effects, Empress Effects!!!!!

FIFY ^^^


----------



## Feral Feline

These pedals never fail to Empress Effects


----------



## Feral Feline

Crank it up! Empress
Effects are creating an
Aural Legacy!


----------



## neldom

Empress! Effects!


----------



## Twanger

...


----------



## hummingway

The Empress Effects giveaway ends soon. What will we do for excitement then?


----------



## Feral Feline

May we still post in the Empress Effects thread after the contest, please? I just want to see that post count hit 1500, but it seems impossible to attain before the contest ends.


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## hardasmum

Metal#J# said:


> empress effects


I have to agree with you on this one, Empress Effects indeed


----------



## The Grin

Empress Effects.... hmm. yes. I concur. You cant argue with that logic.


----------



## zontar

Just left school, nice and clean 
Power tool man machine 
Steady job, nine to five 
Wonder if I'm still alive 
I'm never bored 
With Empress Effects
Life is not so hard 
When you win their pedals

(okay it doesn't really rhyme all the way through)


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects


----------



## bw66

Okay. Post #500 to double my chances....

at some Empress Effects!


----------



## Moosehead

bring it on home...

an empress effect that is.


----------



## Feral Feline

Empress Effects get my stamp of approval...


----------



## Feral Feline

When I'm in Victoria, I stay at the Empress Effects.


----------



## krall

*Empress Effects...Come my way!*


----------



## zurn

Empress Effects please!


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress Effects gets my 1100


----------



## copperhead

Happy Halloween everyone :wave:...Our great Empress Effects giveaway is drawing to the end
wahoo i hope i win


----------



## db62

One last Halloween post - thanks, Empress Effects and GC!


----------



## AlterEgo

Good morning, good luck everyone... Thanks to both Empress Effects and GC!!!!


----------



## LowWatt

Happy Halloween. Last day for the Empress Effects. Thanks again GC and EE for putting up those amazing prizes.


----------



## Alex Csank

Last day? Well, I better get on the Empress bandwagon!


----------



## neldom

The seventh son of Empress Effects.


----------



## hollowbody

Happy Hallowe'en! I'm gonna go trick or treating in the rich neighbourhoods. Maybe they'll be giving out Empress Effects stompboxes


----------



## keeperofthegood

Lets show Empress Effects a good final countdown day and post on


----------



## marauder

Last chance post for Empress Effects!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Empress Effects wouldn't scare me today.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Last chance to get in on the Empress Effects giveaway folks. Best of luck to all


----------



## Robert1950

*Me want me Empress Effects, aaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!*


----------



## hollowbody

GuitarsCanada said:


> Last chance to get in on the Empress Effects giveaway folks. Best of luck to all


Thanks for doing this! And thanks to Empress Effects as well!


----------



## the-patient

Dear lords of RAWK.

Please bless my ass with Empress Effects dirt box.


----------



## keeperofthegood

the-patient said:


> Dear lords of RAWK.
> 
> Please bless my ass with Empress Effects dirt box.


 
Bless me too ... except not my ass :O


OH YEA EMPRESS EFFECTS


----------



## bzrkrage

legs Eleven! here comes # 11! Empress Effects! (ah, missed it by 5 entries! Damn!)


----------



## Rumble_b

This thread has had me checking out Empress Effects on youtube alot. Really liking what I hear!!


----------



## butterknucket

I would like to win these Empress Effects.


----------



## blam

thank-you once again empress effects and guitars [email protected]


----------



## Guest

Tech Crunch loves empress effects: http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/13/pedal-power-two-empress-guitar-pedal-reviews-for-knob-twiddlers/


----------



## copperhead

EMPRESS EFFECTS,, EMPRESS EFFECTS, EMPRESS EFFECTS ,EMPRESS EFFECTS ,EMPRESS EFFECTS ,EMPRESS EFFECTS :rockon2:


----------



## butterknucket

I post in other threads, and I would also like to win these Empress Effects.


----------



## LowWatt

Interviews with Empress Effects :
http://www.effectsdatabase.com/interviews/brands/empress
http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazi...Stompbox_Builders_You_Should_Know.aspx?Page=6
http://ericsgearpage.blogspot.com/2011/09/interview-empress-effects.html
http://www.sixstringsoul.com/empress-effects-interview/


----------



## urko99

One more post for this Hallow's Eve!


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Trick or treat? Well, this Halloween I'll definitely go for a "treat" in the form of a new pedal from Empress Effects.


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## blam

these empress effects would cure my pedal board blues.


----------



## gagauz

Empress Effects :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Feral Feline

Bass Final Frontier
Empress Effects just in time
woodshed solitude


----------



## Beatles

One more post for good luck!


----------



## The Grin

*EMPRESS EFFECTS*


----------



## gt90

Germ drive by Empress Effects looks good.


----------



## vadsy

Never heard of this "Empress" (stupid sideways smiley face), but I want it if it's free.


----------



## blam

ya guys, stop posting in the empress effects thread.


----------



## keeperofthegood

HAHAHAHA Empress Effects us ALL!


----------



## hollowbody

keeperofthegood said:


> HAHAHAHA Empress Effects us ALL!


No, Empress Effects for me! THere can be only one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pickslide

I will bump your bump with this bump


----------



## ledfloyd

I hope to get in 4 or 5 more entries before this Empress Effects Contest ends


----------



## neldom

A lovely time was had by all. Thanks to Empress Effects.


----------



## LowWatt

ledfloyd said:


> I hope to get in 4 or 5 more entries before this Empress Effects Contest ends


 Weren't we just supposed to limit ourselves to a few posts a day in the Empress Effects contest?


----------



## copperhead

In for another Empress Effects chance


----------



## AlterEgo

Here is one additionnal Empress Effects post!!!!


----------



## Feral Feline

I prefer the more creative posts that people have put some (even a little) effort into this thread. Simply typing "Empress Effects" and nothing else makes for a boring thread. Luckily, Empress Effects aren't boring, though they might not be able to fulfill their intended sonic mayhem if put in the wrong hands. 

I'll be using my Empress Effects (bought or won doesn't matter) on my contrebass. Mwuh ha ha haaaa...


----------



## Feral Feline

PS... Thanks to the people here who posted links to Internet sites interviewing the fine folks at Empress Effects ... good reading. Also, thanks of course to GC and Empress Effects as well!


----------



## keeperofthegood

Happy New Year to all and Halloween to all else.

Empress effects. There  I said it


----------



## butterknucket

I can't wait to be the Super Dude I've always wanted to be because I will be winning these Empress Effects.


----------



## mister.zed

Empress Effects taste like chocolate.


----------



## The Grin

Empress Effects...
Everything else is..


----------



## hollowbody

After I win this Empress Effects pedal, I plan to start a Gearmanndude-like youtube channel. It's gonna be awesome. I'll just have to find a celeb to sound like first!


----------



## krall

Halloween treat: An Empress Effects pedal!!


----------



## keeperofthegood

hollowbody said:


> After I win this Empress Effects pedal, I plan to start a Gearmanndude-like youtube channel. It's gonna be awesome. I'll just have to find a celeb to sound like first!


Hahaha how the Empress Effects us. I had to read that TWICE and TWICE EVEN I had to wonder....

Just what is a German Dude??


----------



## mario

Home with the flu bump. Thank you again Empress and GC.


----------



## The Grin

hollowbody said:


> After I win this Empress Effects pedal, I plan to start a Gearmanndude-like youtube channel. It's gonna be awesome. I'll just have to find a celeb to sound like first!


I and Empress Effects approve of this message.

P.S. Add Dirtfriendly (me)


----------



## copperhead

E
M
P
R
E
S
S
:rockon2:
EFFECTS Rule


----------



## butterknucket

I'm really jonesing for some coffee right now, and I want to win these Empress Effects!


----------



## butterknucket

I think all of these Empress Effects are super cool!


----------



## butterknucket

I wish they could hand out Empress Effects for Halloween!


----------



## rollingdam

one last kick at the can for Empress Effects


----------



## hollowbody

work's really chapping my ass today. I need some Empress Effects to talk me down.


----------



## hardasmum

My penultimate entry to win some Empress Effects


----------



## neldom

Me likey Empress Effects


----------



## rearviewmirror2

One last time for Empress Effects please.


----------



## keeperofthegood

nkjanssen said:


> Gearmandude is not Jack Black.And an Empress Phaser is not a ham sandwich.


Oooooo I know him. He stared in that movie once! http://www.youtube.com/gearmanndude

 you know, watched dozens of his vids you'd think I would remember the channel name 

EMPRESS EFFECTS!!

[video=youtube;PWRmXfqorKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWRmXfqorKM[/video]


----------



## LowWatt

keeperofthegood said:


> Oooooo I know him. He stared in that movie once! http://www.youtube.com/gearmanndude
> 
> you know, watched dozens of his vids you'd think I would remember the channel name
> 
> EMPRESS EFFECTS!!
> 
> [video=youtube;PWRmXfqorKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWRmXfqorKM[/video]


T

This is my biggest worry about winning the Empress Effects contest...that the pedal will be a gateway pedal that convinces me to buy the multidrive.


----------



## The Grin

People who dont celebrate Halloween because its a Pagan ritual, but STILL use birthday candles and Christmas Trees should do their homework..... Someone at Empress Effects would laugh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Once more with feeling .... EMPRESS EFFECTS!


----------



## ledfloyd

Knock on wood for Empress Effects!


----------



## Alex Csank

Give me an E! Give me an M! Give me a P! No...not right there on the floor!! Ewwwww!! Empress Effects!


----------



## blam

one more for empress effects whilst I'm twiddlign my thumbs at work.


----------



## KujaSE

That Germ Drive would look gorgeous next to my new Empress Effects Vintage Modified Superdelay!


----------



## copperhead

One more shot at the Empress Effects 
While I'm giving out treats to some little Zombies,Ninjas,Princesses,Vampire's.................kkjq..


----------



## hummingway

Empress Effects on 10!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

one last chance at some Empress Effects and some chocolate because it's good too.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Empress Effects, get one at the last chance coral.


----------



## blam

one last empress effects post before i head home.


----------



## Guest

5:45 and no kids at the door yet. Could be a quiet Halloween...that is...until I fire up my empress effects.


----------



## krall

Over 300 kids..Finally ran out of candy..If only I had one of those Empress Effects pedals I could have played a tune for them...treat them to a "trick"..


----------



## keeperofthegood

iaresee said:


> 5:45 and no kids at the door yet. Could be a quiet Halloween...that is...until I fire up my empress effects.


Empress Effects is A WONDERFUL TREAT!! Of course the absence of DST makes the brightness of outside an unfun trick :C


----------



## hardasmum

So...when I win the Empress Effects fuzz would it be rude to offer it in trade to the winner of the Empress Effects Distortion? I need a distortion pedal!


----------



## butterknucket

It's Halloween, and I want to win these Empress Effects!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

3 hours remaining for the Empress Effects contest


----------



## shoretyus

GuitarsCanada said:


> 3 hours remaining for the Empress Effects contest


Heck with the kids... I am checking my email for notification ....... ha ha


----------



## neldom

I need an Empress Effect or two...


----------



## LowWatt

I won the crappy candy contest at work today...I hope I didn't waste my luck and miss out on Empress Effects.


----------



## -TJ-

A new fuzz sure would be a nice treat!


----------



## butterknucket

I hope I can win these Empress Effects.


----------



## ledfloyd

Might make 1200 posts by the end of this Empress Effects contest


----------



## zdogma

SO excited, EMPRESS EFFECTS for me.


----------



## Metal#J#

empress effects


----------



## krall

Empress Effects..Come to papa!!


----------



## zontar

I don't have time to quote/paraphrase Neil Innes, but I would like to get in one more entry for Empress Effects. I'll be back later to see who won


----------



## Guest

krall said:


> Over 300 kids..Finally ran out of candy..If only I had one of those Empress Effects pedals I could have played a tune for them...treat them to a "trick"..


We had maybe 20 between 6 - 8 pm. I shut it down.

Time to play with some empress effects!


----------



## neldom

Empress effects for me please.


----------



## AlterEgo

wow 1200 ... Empress Effects for me!!!


----------



## the_fender_guy

I'd like some Empress Effects


----------



## urko99

last minute post!


----------



## the_fender_guy

I'd like some Empress Effects for Hallowe'en


----------



## the_fender_guy

http://www.empresseffects.com/index.html I'd like these Empress Effects


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I wish I could win an Empress Effects pedal, but I am not eligible


----------



## the_fender_guy

Good luck to everyone in this Empress Effects post contest


----------



## neldom

Maybe just one more post for Empress Effects!


----------



## Rumble_b

I went out for halloween but no one was giving out empress effects. So sad.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest has ended. Winner announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winner of the Germ Drive is post number 836
Winner of the Distortion Pedal is post number 1092
Winner of the Fuzz Pedal is post number 574

Congrats to the winners and send me your mailing address via PM so I can forward that to Empress Effects and your pedal will be sent out to you.

Thanks again to Empress Effects for putting up these pedals for the members of GC. Check them out at www.empresseffects.com


----------



## Robert1950

Hummingbird. Zontar. Iaresee


----------



## keeperofthegood

Congratulations to Humzoniar! Thank you GC and thank you Empress Effects, heck of a fun time had!!


----------



## hollowbody

congrats everyone! And thanks to GC and Empress!


----------



## AlterEgo

Indeed Congrat who won, and thanks to GC and Empress Effect for this cool giveaway!!!


----------



## Feral Feline

I just woke up! This is better than Christmas...

Who won, who won? 

And the posts continue, this thread may reach 1500 yet! 

Congrats to all!


----------



## blam

Congrats to the wieners!!!! /jealous


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> Hummingbird. Zontar. Iaresee


Squueeeeeeeee!!!!! Really?

I never win! This is aweeesome!


----------



## mhammer

Congrats, guy! The question is, how you gonna do justice to the pedal without waking up the wee one? I'm sure you'll find a way.


----------



## Feral Feline

hummingway said:


> The end is in sight! Empress Effects!





zontar said:


> Just left school, nice and clean
> Power tool man machine
> Steady job, nine to five
> Wonder if I'm still alive
> I'm never bored
> With Empress Effects
> Life is not so hard
> When you win their pedals
> 
> (okay it doesn't really rhyme all the way through)





iaresee said:


> Not with this post. You didn't say empress effects.


DOHHHHHhhh, I was so close!

Congrats to the Empress Effects winners. From West to East across the Great Nation –
I hope the Germ Drive likes its new home on Gabriola! (Nice place to live!)
Things just got cooler, but distorted, in Cowtown.
Warm Fuzz feelings heading Ottawa way.

Thanks again, to everyone at GC & the Empress Effects team.

Well, that was fun. I like this place, I think less lurking and going postal is in order...

Hmm. I hope the next one is for an EE Compressor!


----------



## hardasmum

Awesome giveaway. Congrats and thanks to EE & GC

don't forget to have your pets spade or neutered


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Nice. Congrats to the winners.

Thanks to GC and Empress Effects for all of the fun!


----------



## Mr Yerp

Congrats to the winners! Nice contest GC and EE!


----------



## copperhead

Congrats guys ..............its been fun
Thanks GC & EE :rockon:


----------



## The Grin

Congrats you lucky bastards.. I was 3 away from the Fuzz which is what I really wanted.


----------



## zontar

keeperofthegood said:


> Congratulations to Humzoniar! Thank you GC and thank you Empress Effects, heck of a fun time had!!


Humzoniar?

I like it--I might use that as my user name for the next time I need a user name somewhere.

And, more importantly--Thank you to GC & to Empress Effects for this contest---some real fun posts to read this time around.

And I'm sure I be enjoying my new pedal soon.

I'll post a review after I've tried it out and let it sink in a little.
Good thing I still haven't made my pedalboard--there's a new pedal to join.

And congrats to my fellow winners, hummingway & iarsee--enjoy your pedals as well.

If we were closer together we could jam with our new pedals.


----------



## shoretyus

zontar said:


> If we were closer together we could jam with our new pedals.


You guys will have to meet Half way.... like Portage and Main .....


----------



## db62

Congrats to the winners and thanks to Empress and GC.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Congrats, guy! The question is, how you gonna do justice to the pedal without waking up the wee one? I'm sure you'll find a way.


This is a problem I had forgotten about over the past few years, owning only the Axe-Fx. It is a real problem. That new amp is loud. Thankfully I work from home and the kids have preschool in the afternoons.


----------



## bzrkrage

Congrats to the winners! Great comp. Thanks to GC & Empress Effects. Maybe next year?:thanks5qx:


----------



## Clean Channel

Congratulations to the winners! And thanks the Empress and Guitars Canada for a great competition!

Now you guys play the hell out of those pedals!


----------



## hummingway

Thanks to Empress and Guitars Canada and everyone for the good wishes. I hope everyone will come to the jam at Portage and Main.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Congrats to all. Stay tuned for more in November


----------



## zontar

shoretyus said:


> You guys will have to meet Half way.... like Portage and Main .....


But what time of year?
Mosquitos, floods or winter?

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar

My pedal arrived today, not sure how much time I'll have to check it out tonight, but once I have given it a good test drive, I'll post a review...

Thanks again to GC & Empress.

It looks great in person.


----------



## shoretyus

zontar said:


> But what time of year?
> Mosquitos, floods or winter?
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


That's only three seasons....... oh ya it's Winterpeg...


----------



## Robert1950

Need to hear clips! Renditions of Iron Man or Smoke On The Water will do.


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Need to hear clips! Renditions of Iron Man or Smoke On The Water will do.


Hmm, once I dialed in a sound I liked, I was playing Not Fragile.
But I didn't record it.


----------

